# Dish HD Absolute ends February 1, 2011



## RAD

There's a thread on another site where a Dish customer says:



> Losing HD Absolute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Got the letter of death today saying that I will automatically be switched over to America's Top 200 + HD Platinum on February 1.


Maybe that's how Charlie can afford to not raise base package prices next year but getting rid of Absolute customers and their cheap package?

BTW: Here's a link to the other site with a scan of the letter the customer received:http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-hd-absolute-any-suggestions.html#post2425044


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Let's see...

Last year there were people who claimed DishHD Absolute was being discontinued and people were getting calls telling them they had to switch.

Then all the talk stopped.

Then a couple of months later people said there was going to be a $6 fee for DishHD Absolute customers.

Then all the talk stopped.

I also seem to remember someone on another Web site "confirming" that the $6 was true... but I don't remember it being retracted once proven to be false.

So... I think I'll wait and see on this 3rd strike of a rumor for DishHD Absolute. That letter could very easily be faked.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> So... I think I'll wait and see on this 3rd strike of a rumor for DishHD Absolute.


I expect it to be true ... and it is about time they finally did something about Absolute.
Now people will get their ABC Family/ESPNNews/Disney/Disney XD SD feeds that they complained about not getting when the HD feeds were pulled last year.

I'm surprised that the push isn't a conversion to DISH America Silver or Gold.


----------



## gqmagtutgic

James Long said:


> I expect it to be true ... *and it is about time they finally did something about Absolute.
> 
> Spoken like someone who is envious of the package:eek2:*


----------



## dbsuser

Say it isn't so. Did anyone get the notice letter from Dish Network? Someone in the Satelliteguys.us forum got this notice.


----------



## mw1597

It is true. Just got my letter today.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

We've heard this tune before.

This would be rumor #3.

Last year a few people said Dish was calling them and telling them they had to change because DishHD was going away.

Then a couple of months later a few different people said Dish was going to start charging $6 more per month as an "access fee". I believe Satellite Guys even "confirmed" this rumor... but then failed to post a retraction when the rumor turned out not to be true.

Letters like this are easy to fake... and at the moment only 2 people (assuming the one posting here is not the same guy who posted there) have said they got a letter.

I am going to continue to wait and see... since the DishHD Absolute package has been declared more than once and then it "got better".


----------



## peak_reception

Got the letter today too. The party's over on Feb. 1st.


----------



## mw1597

Letter basically states... If programming update is not made before February 1, 2011, DISH Network will automatically transition your account to our popular America's Top 200 programming package along with HD free for life and our HD Platinum package free for next 12 months.


----------



## peak_reception

I guess that amounts to about a 100% increase in price for we minimalist Absoluters.


----------



## coldsteel

Yeah, this one's true...


----------



## phrelin

I can't remember how many times I grumbled at myself about not getting Absolute when I had the chance. So congratulate yourselves for having been that wise back then even if the news now is less than optimium.


----------



## daranman

I got the letter too, and it sucks. The Absolute package had all I really wanted in HD for football, and Discovery, and generally not much else consistently. I'll have to see what else I get to see if its worthwhile to stick around, and I may have a sling adapter for sale otherwise.


----------



## ronton3

I have the letter and it speaks of a credit on my account for the next 12 months, ostensibly to ease the pain, but it doesn't say how much, anyone know? ron


----------



## RAD

Stewart Vernon said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Last year there were people who claimed DishHD Absolute was being discontinued and people were getting calls telling them they had to switch.
> 
> Then all the talk stopped.
> 
> Then a couple of months later people said there was going to be a $6 fee for DishHD Absolute customers.
> 
> Then all the talk stopped.
> 
> I also seem to remember someone on another Web site "confirming" that the $6 was true... but I don't remember it being retracted once proven to be false.
> 
> So... I think I'll wait and see on this 3rd strike of a rumor for DishHD Absolute. That letter could very easily be faked.


Based on the post in this thread looks like 3rd time is a charm, sorry.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I never got a phone call... or saw a $6 charge... and I still haven't received a letter.

I don't know what that means.


----------



## P Smith

me too


----------



## Jim5506

I got a letter today in the mail, but I'm not making any changes until after Feb. 1 - just in case they back down again, which I do not expect.

The change to AT200 will bump me up $30 per month before the credit, so I might endure for a month or two, then drop to AT120+ to avoid the $5 downgrade fee.

Anybody contacted Dish to see how much credit/month they are offering?

I'm estimating probably $10, but $20 would be nice.

Definitely dropping Platinum when the 1 year free is up.


----------



## biz

I'm bummed! I will drop the Platinum as well when they start to charge I have Netflix via my wifi BR player and it will suffice for movies. 

Going to lose Nat Geo and History Channel though, I won't go the 250 tier to get only those two. With TV series available as a whole season later and netflix, etc. I will be closely watching the Dish bill. 

Bummed! I tell ya.


----------



## Jeff_DML

Yeah I got the letter today too. I was already annoyed about losing Disney Hd so this forces me to do something about it. I will give them a call to see what they will offer but i am pretty sick of Charlie "looking out for us". I would like to cut the cord, just need to talk my wife into it.


----------



## damondlt

A member from Satellite Guys also got the letter about come Febuary 1st his HD absolute will be dropped and the Top 200 package is what he will be automaticly put in if he doesn't change it before then.

I think this is the real deal this time!


----------



## TulsaOK

Jeff_DML said:


> I would like to cut the cord, just need to talk my wife into it.


To which cord are you referring?


----------



## Jeff_DML

see attached


----------



## xplocvo

I got the letter yesterday also. I'm going to research the different packages and will probably give them a call later today. My wife and I are actually considering cancelling our service altogether, and going strictly OTA and Netflix. I'm not sure I can go for that though, I'll miss having some of the channels. Hopefully I can secure a decent enough deal from Dish that I can convince my wife to keep it.  We'll see what this 12 months of credit is...


----------



## Mr. Vega

just got off the phone with a CSR.

she basically said if i do nothing on Feb 1 my account changes to AT200, HD basic for life, w/ HD platinum for 12 months.

the caveat of the switch before Feb 1 was i would get a 10 dollar credit for 12 months on any account i chose.

i'm gonna stand pat just in case this is posturing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The title has been changed as this appears to be official.


----------



## Jeff_DML

xplocvo said:


> I got the letter yesterday also. I'm going to research the different packages and will probably give them a call later today. My wife and I are actually considering cancelling our service altogether, and going strictly OTA and Netflix. I'm not sure I can go for that though, I'll miss having some of the channels. Hopefully I can secure a decent enough deal from Dish that I can convince my wife to keep it.  We'll see what this 12 months of credit is...


same and that is what I mean by cutting the cord. My wife like HGTV so it is a bit of a hard sell for her.


----------



## AppliedAggression

So the credit is $10, but only if you switch before Feb 1st? I thought Dish couldn't change our plans unless we made changes to the account. This blows.


----------



## Jeff_DML

AppliedAggression said:


> So the credit is $10, but only if you switch before Feb 1st? I thought Dish couldn't change our plans unless we made changes to the account. This blows.


I just called, on hold for awhile, he told me that we get a 1 year $10 credit which sounded unconditional. But you will get the $5 programming change charge if you do change from the default 200 plan they are switching us too. But he also said if you do the 200 plan for 30 days then switch then you will not get charged? Also no contract for any of this so you can cancel anytime.

still blow, anyway you slice it is still a price increase.


----------



## Jeff_DML

Take above back.

Current charges:

DVR Service 6.00
DishHD Absolute w/Locals 29.99
--------
$ 35.99

Switch to 120 package:

DVR Service 6.00
120 $39.99 
-----
$45.99
-10 per month
$35.99


If they do above with no packaging change charge plus free platinum then I will keep dish for another year since nothing out of my pocket. Lose some channels but gain some.


----------



## AppliedAggression

Thanks Jeff, no idea if the 39.99 already includes the price increase?


----------



## Jeff_DML

AppliedAggression said:


> Thanks Jeff, no idea if the 39.99 already includes the price increase?


I just pulled that off their website, so it it going up feb1 too? I haven't been following the threads


----------



## biz

DISHHD ABSOLUTE W/LOCALS $29.99
HD Duo (2TV) DVR Receiver $17.00
DVR Service $6.00

(I have a 722 just for me and a 622 for the kids to share).

Americas Top 200 54.99 (edited, I read the 120+ as 44.99) 
DVR 17.99
DVR 6.00
Platinum (free)
Rebate -10.00

net change +15.00 

I lose Nat Geo, History, Biography and the Encores I just noticed I have. Not worth the extra I think to go to the 250. (for 10.00 more than the 200) 

This gives me a year to see how my netflix on blu ray does, check into VUDU and HULU which I also get on my LG BD570. I only get the main networks and PBS, OTA, not as good as some large cities.


I just called Dish: I cannot make this switch until Feb 1. If I do it today, I can get the HD for Life free. But I will not get the free Platinum for a year. Also the credit is a 5.00/mo credit if I am not happy with the package, I would have to call and say I'm not happy, and as a loyalty item, they would credit 5.00/mo for 10 months. 

Nothing to do until the 1st. (I was going to change today since I'm home and have time to deal with it.) guess not


----------



## AppliedAggression

Yeah, Dish usually raises prices in February. In another thread in the main Dish forum this was posted as the new prices:

AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)
AT 120+ will be $49.99 from $44.99 (+$5)
AT 200 will be $59.99 from $54.99 (+$5)
AT 250 will be $69.99 from $64.99 (+$5)
AEP will be $104.99 from $99.99 (+$5)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188387

Wife just received a call from Dish explaining the letter and said they were trying to be proactive to try to make sure that customers get the programming they want at a decent price point and see if "they can help us out" somehow. So not really sure they're going to go through with this if enough people complain. Either that or they are really going to go through with it and really just want to help us out


----------



## Jeff_DML

AppliedAggression said:


> Yeah, Dish usually raises prices in February. In another thread in the main Dish forum this was posted as the new prices:
> 
> AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)
> AT 120+ will be $49.99 from $44.99 (+$5)
> AT 200 will be $59.99 from $54.99 (+$5)
> AT 250 will be $69.99 from $64.99 (+$5)
> AEP will be $104.99 from $99.99 (+$5)
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188387
> 
> Wife just received a call from Dish explaining the letter and said they were trying to be proactive to try to make sure that customers get the programming they want at a decent price point and see if "they can help us out" somehow. So not really sure they're going to go through with this if enough people complain. Either that or they are really going to go through with it and really just want to help us out


thanks.

darn, I was guessing $2 increase


----------



## AppliedAggression

Yeah, Hulu Plus is starting to look attractive.


----------



## P Smith

AppliedAggression said:


> Yeah, Dish usually raises prices in February. In another thread in the main Dish forum this was posted as the new prices:
> 
> AT 120 will be $44.99 from $39.99 (+$5)
> AT 120+ will be $49.99 from $44.99 (+$5)
> AT 200 will be $59.99 from $54.99 (+$5)
> AT 250 will be $69.99 from $64.99 (+$5)
> AEP will be $104.99 from $99.99 (+$5)
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188387
> 
> Wife just received a call from Dish explaining the letter and said they were trying to be proactive to try to make sure that customers get the programming they want at a decent price point and see if "they can help us out" somehow. So not really sure they're going to go through with this if enough people complain. Either that or they are really going to go through with it and really just want to help us out


It's 10% to 5% increase ...


----------



## Jim5506

It just occurred to me that if you wait, you get switched to AT200 with HD for Life and Platinum but that option may not include the $10 credit.

If you switch to AT200 before Feb. 1 you get AT200 with HD for Life and a $10 credit - no mention of Platinum free.

Can anyone confirm that we can get both "credits" either by jumping now or by waiting until Feb. 1 or do we just get one and which depends on when you switch?


----------



## Mr. Vega

biz said:


> DISHHD ABSOLUTE W/LOCALS $29.99
> HD Duo (2TV) DVR Receiver $17.00
> DVR Service $6.00
> 
> (I have a 722 just for me and a 622 for the kids to share).
> 
> Americas Top 200 54.99 (edited, I read the 120+ as 44.99)
> DVR 17.99
> DVR 6.00
> Platinum (free)
> Rebate -10.00
> 
> net change +15.00
> 
> I lose Nat Geo, History, Biography and the Encores I just noticed I have. Not worth the extra I think to go to the 250. (for 10.00 more than the 200)
> 
> This gives me a year to see how my netflix on blu ray does, check into VUDU and HULU which I also get on my LG BD570. I only get the main networks and PBS, OTA, not as good as some large cities.
> 
> 
> I just called Dish: I cannot make this switch until Feb 1. If I do it today, I can get the HD for Life free. But I will not get the free Platinum for a year. Also the credit is a 5.00/mo credit if I am not happy with the package, I would have to call and say I'm not happy, and as a loyalty item, they would credit 5.00/mo for 10 months.
> 
> Nothing to do until the 1st. (I was going to change today since I'm home and have time to deal with it.) guess not


i'm not sure if the offer varies by account, but it was my understanding that had i switched right then while on the phone i would have gotten the package of my choosing, HD basic for life, HD plat for 12 months, and a $10 credit for a year.

might try a different CSR.


----------



## biz

I'll keep calling til I get a deal I can live with, if nothing else, waiting til the 1st is still an option.


----------



## Jim5506

I just called the 800 number on the letter I received and was advised by the CSR that If I do not make any changes as of February 1, 2011 I will be transitioned to AT200 programming package along with HD free for life, HD Platinum package free for the next 12 months plus a credit on my account for the next 12 months.

When I pressed him for the amount of the credit, he was a bit vague but said it would be $10-15 the exact amount is yet to be determined. I asked him about this twice and received the same answer. It looks like CSR's do not have all the information on this change yet either.

The letter says we will speak to a specially trained CSR, but from the menu selections I had to wade through it seems the 800 number is nothing special, and I'm not quite sure what their special training is.

He seemed to be advising me to wait for the programming to change, then decide what I wanted and call back after Feb. 1. That is what my game plan is, even if I have to pay a month of AT200 and decide to drop to AT120+ that's only a $10 increment.

Maybe I'll call back in a couple of weeks to see if the story changes any.


----------



## xplocvo

I just called and the guy I talked to was pretty much clueless as well. He said that they have been informed of the letter, but that he didn't have any further details. No information about what the credit was. Guess I'll call back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jim5506

CSR's are not ready for this to be happening.


----------



## Mr. Vega

when the CSR called me i told her i'd need the weekend to think about which package would fit my needs.

she told me NP and that the offer would still be on the table.

the call back number she gave was 1.800.333.3474

*wanted to note that there is an alternative to the one on Jeff_DML's letter on page 1 of the thread


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Guess I have to start looking too... I got the letter today.

Third time must be the charm.

The weird thing, though...

My statement period runs Jan 15-Feb 14 or somewhere thereabouts... so if they are requiring the change by Feb 1st and they know that now... it seems weird that they would bill for a full month of a package they know I can't have that long.

The next month will be a weird credit + debit bill to wade through as a result.


----------



## Justgrooven

When all the rumors started flying a few months ago it seemed clear the package would expire some day. It’s too bad but all things must pass. I know there are some who are on very tight budgets and any increase in monthly costs will cause pain. If I understand the offer it would appear to be $10 more a month for the first year then another $20. I will stick with Dish for now. At some time one of the providers will offer an all HD solution and when that day comes I hope it is Dish. I have been a Dish customer for 12 years and been very happy with the service. Absolute sure was nice, have to wonder how many people would buy it today for $55. I think I would.


----------



## ubankit

Stewart Vernon said:


> Guess I have to start looking too... I got the letter today.
> 
> Third time must be the charm.
> 
> The weird thing, though...
> 
> My statement period runs Jan 15-Feb 14 or somewhere thereabouts... so if they are requiring the change by Feb 1st and they know that now... it seems weird that they would bill for a full month of a package they know I can't have that long.
> 
> The next month will be a weird credit + debit bill to wade through as a result.


Nah, it would be real confusing if they pro-rated your month now, if they could even easily do it, since the service is billed a month ahead.

Got the letter today also, I'm probably gonna give Direct a two year run, the numbers I crunched come out about even (unless Dish offers a larger than expected credit) when I factor in the Direct rebate/referral/online ordering. I looked at dropping to the 120 pack but would lose too many "significantly viewed" channels in the household. Wife doesn't like the Direct HD dvr (had her take a spin on the neighbors yesterday) but I said, "well, it's a learning curve till you get the hang of it since you're used to the Dish 622 box & remote"---I think the HR24 is much more responsive, that's what I'll shoot for getting; neighbor has an HR22, I think. I hate to lose Absolute, it's been a cheap package with most of the channels we wanted. In the pre-Absolute days our bill was around $80 monthly (had at200 + hd + lease fee), current bill is $35, wow, whatta difference.


----------



## RAD

ubankit said:


> I think the HR24 is much more responsive, that's what I'll shoot for getting


The best way to insure that you'd get a HR24 (still not a guarentee) is to order two HD boxes and the Whole Home DVR function. From what I've seen new installs with WHDVR are at the top of the list to get 24's.


----------



## Robert W

Yup, got the letter today too and this is absolute BS. 

Lets see, they have *effectively doubled my cost if I want the same programming.*

Right now :

DishHD Absolute w/Locals $34.99

DVR Service $6.00

HD Solo Receiver $7.00

Monthly Charges $47.99

If I want the same without losing any channels it will be:

America's Top 250 $64.99 (or bye bye to nat geo, science and other good ones)

Locals $5.99

DVR Service $6.00

HD Solo Receiver $7.00

HD Platinum $10.00 (which they are so graciously offering a $10 credit for one year....no matter, they'll just raise it to $20 the next)

New Monthly $93.98 !! :eek2:

Yeah I realize that no one is forcing me to pay this but this is seriously wrong. With 3 weeks notice they raise rates by almost 100% ! WTF?! :eek2: Are there no laws that protect the consumer from this sort of scam?

Wow...this just seems like there should be some sort of massive outcry and backlash. Way beyond any normal sense of business practice. Serious bait and switch deal.

Why isn't there more uproar? Were their just too few people with the DishHD Absolute and they don't care? 

If I had any choice for the same programing I'd drop them in a heartbeat. But we're very rural and Direct would be roughly the same. No cable.

However we're quickly catching up in internet speed and within another year or two we'll be looking at 6 to 8 meg service. Between Hulu, Netflix and others I foresee the death of these sat companies. They are quickly pricing themselves out of the market.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Robert W said:


> Yeah I realize that no one is forcing me to pay this but this is seriously wrong. With 3 weeks notice they raise rates by almost 100% ! WTF?! :eek2: Are there no laws that protect the consumer from this sort of scam?
> 
> Wow...this just seems like there should be some sort of massive outcry and backlash. Way beyond any normal sense of business practice. Serious bait and switch deal.


I love HD Absolute as much as anyone... and hate to see it go... and I'm disappointed in the essentially 1 month notice...

But it is in no way "bait and switch". The package was obsoleted more than 2 years ago... which means any of us that still have it, have had it for longer than our original programming commitment of 2-years even if that was the original package you signed up with.

So there's no way to consider this shady or a trick or anything of the sort. It's just the end of the line for an affordable HD package.



Robert W said:


> Why isn't there more uproar? Were their just too few people with the DishHD Absolute and they don't care?


Not that many people stayed with it once it went away... and probably not that many were in it total before that. There are a lot of channels that were not made available to HD Absolute customers, so many migrated out a while ago.


----------



## Robert W

Well if a 100% increase isn't shady in your book I'd hate to see what is! 

and

If it was obsolete more than 2 years ago then why did they continue to offer it? 

I totally understand price increases. Like it or not. But this is beyond ridiculous. Just checked prices at Direct and if I sign up with them I can get everything I have now plus a little for roughly the same as what I'm paying. Dish must know this so why would they want to lose customers. I'm more than happy to save 50 bucks a month to switch. Plus DTV is more than happy to get a new customer.

So from a business stand point wouldn't it have made a lot more sense for dish to say increase prices by say 5 or 10%. Even if they did that every year since we've had this package at least it would ease the shock and they'd be at the same price point now. Instead they come along with a HUGE increase and piss every one off. A very poor business decision IMO.

Well, at least I can get MLB if I want on DTV.


----------



## James Long

Robert W said:


> Well if a 100% increase isn't shady in your book I'd hate to see what is!


It isn't a 100% increase. The two packages are completely different.
Absolute contained HD channels from all levels ... not all HD channels but most.
AT200 contains SD channels that are not available in HD and not the AT250 channels.
Moving from Absolute to AT200 will add channels and lose channels. It isn't the same package.

AT200 is DISH's "most popular" programming level ... which is likely why it was chosen as the automatic target. Absolute subscribers are free to choose any other level of programming they wish, at the appropriate prices.

Moving to DISH America Gold might be a better option for some.



> If it was obsolete more than 2 years ago then why did they continue to offer it?


A good question ... they probably should have kicked people off of that package a long time ago ... or kept increasing prices to make it competitive.

DISH is correcting that error by finally ending the package. The "free ride" is over.


----------



## harlock328

Per the CSR the credit is the $10 for the platinum HD...so my cost will go from 34.99 w/locals to 59.99... Just gave me good excuse to finally cancel Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Robert W said:


> Well if a 100% increase isn't shady in your book I'd hate to see what is!
> 
> and
> 
> If it was obsolete more than 2 years ago then why did they continue to offer it?


They were being nice and not kicking people off 2+ years ago when they cancelled the package.

IF 2+ years ago they sent a letter telling people that had just signed up for HD Absolute, that the package was gone... *that* would have set off a firestorm because you'd have people that just signed up with Dish to get that package.

But as I said... there's no way you could have signed up for this package less than 2 years ago... so Dish has honored any commitment to any new customer that signed up with this package AND did a good thing for their older customers who had moved to it.

I wish it wasn't going away... and I have to make some choices myself here as a result... but crying "foul" and "bait" are really mis-used here.

As James said, they could have pulled the hard plug years ago... but instead they let those on the package ride it out for a while. It's easy to be disappointed, but hard to be angry.

Dish does the same thing with their hardware... Lots of receivers that they don't manufacture anymore... but many are still supported... instead of cutting off "old" receivers just because they stop installing them... they let them go until it doesn't make financial sense to keep maintaining them in the field.

The same thing happened here... likely they didn't have a lot of customers on the package AND it may have been hindering some of their negotiating options with providers.


----------



## Calvin386

Ok we can all agree that this sucks...

I still have not received the letter. Is it possible that they are doing this to get people to make the change on their own, but will not really change programming on the 1st?

I think I'm gonna wait them out and see what they do.


----------



## GB1

I agree it sucks, and I would love to know why they don't promote a package that so many of us consider the best HD deal available...oh well. 

Any guesses on how many folks have Absolute? and, any links/table for me showing what HD channels I will gain/lose depending on what package I choose next?


----------



## GB1

For me, if they take away absolute but actually prodcue the HD multi room extender I would be happy!


----------



## biz

IIRC, in my conversation, to get the HD for Life free (per their letter), you still have to do paperless billing and autopay. someone can double check.

Now this package is cheaper and in my list of programming options.....

Dish America Silver


----------



## Robert W

James Long said:


> It isn't a 100% increase. The two packages are completely different.
> 
> DISH is correcting that error by finally ending the package. The "free ride" is over.


OK James, your right. Technically it's only a 95.83% increase. My bad. :nono2: 

And I realize that they are different packages. But that's not the point here. If I wanted different package I would have ordered different long ago.

Now....In order for me to maintain the same HD / SD channels that I have now, my price will go from $47.99 to $93.98 a month. Period.

Will I get other channels too? Yes. But again not the point. The bottom line is Dish is forcing this increase if we want to keep the same channels we have now. There's no other way to look at it.

And "free ride"? Please explain to me how paying $47.99 a month has been a "free ride"?  Geez dude. Do you work for these guys or get a kick back from them? Why the suck up justification attitude for them? I've already said I understand price increases. I don't understand doubling a price under any auspice other than another corporate giant entity that doesn't give a rats ass about it's customers. Had they sent me a letter saying my price was going up 5 or 10 bucks a month....well....such is life. I wouldn't have thought much about it. But they DOUBLED my bill if I want the same thing!

Can't think of any other payment that I make on a monthly basis that if all of a sudden out of the blue I got notice that it increased 95.83% that I wouldn't be pissed. And I think the majority of people would be too. However if the rest want to just roll over and accept it that's their prerogative. Me, I refuse to be part of the sheep.

Sorry guys, any way you cut it....it's wrong.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Robert,

I think you're failing to make the distinction between a price increase and a product being obsoleted.

I run Windows XP on a PC that I don't use nearly as much now that I have an iMac... but I had to upgrade to Windows XP because Microsoft dropped support for Windows 2000 years ago and new software was requiring that I had XP installed.

Was that a price increase? Or bait and switch? No... it was just the eventual end-of-life for Windows 2000. Heck, I think XP might be end-of-life and I just haven't paid attention.

The point is... EVERYONE who currently has Dish HD Absolute had to have signed up for it at least 2 years and about 5 months ago... many have had it longer than that.

Everyone on HD Absolute has essentially had a 2 year or greater grace period since the package was dropped. Dish didn't force anyone out when they originally dropped the package.

They encouraged people to move out of it by stopping adding most new HD to it long ago... and now they are driving in the final nail.

The world is literally littered with products and services that are no longer available... as everything can't last forever... and while I get disappointment, anger is really misplaced here.

I wish they had given more than a month deadline to decide... but other than that, we've all been allowed to have the package 2 years longer than they really had to give it to us. Be thankful for that, and investigate your options.


----------



## ubankit

Robert W said:


> OK James, your right. Technically it's only a 95.83% increase. My bad. :nono2:
> 
> And I realize that they are different packages. But that's not the point here. If I wanted different package I would have ordered different long ago.
> 
> Now....In order for me to maintain the same HD / SD channels that I have now, my price will go from $47.99 to $93.98 a month. Period.
> 
> Will I get other channels too? Yes. But again not the point. The bottom line is Dish is forcing this increase if we want to keep the same channels we have now. There's no other way to look at it.
> 
> And "free ride"? Please explain to me how paying $47.99 a month has been a "free ride"?  Geez dude. Do you work for these guys or get a kick back from them? Why the suck up justification attitude for them? I've already said I understand price increases. I don't understand doubling a price under any auspice other than another corporate giant entity that doesn't give a rats ass about it's customers. Had they sent me a letter saying my price was going up 5 or 10 bucks a month....well....such is life. I wouldn't have thought much about it. But they DOUBLED my bill if I want the same thing!
> 
> Can't think of any other payment that I make on a monthly basis that if all of a sudden out of the blue I got notice that it increased 95.83% that I wouldn't be pissed. And I think the majority of people would be too. However if the rest want to just roll over and accept it that's their prerogative. Me, I refuse to be part of the sheep.
> 
> Sorry guys, any way you cut it....it's wrong.


I hate to lose Absolute also, it's a cheap pack and I know I won't see those kinda prices again. I've gotta accept that it's gonna be gone and look at the best (= cheapest deal with the most channels watched) deal available, whether it's Dish or Direct (these are my only two viable options; no cable or Fios available in my area).

I'm more upset by the $$$ increases in property tax, health insurance, and homeowners insurance over the last 10 years. Problem is, these are not an option, pay tv is. I can say goodbye to Charlie and it won't have a material impact on my life, but I don't have that option with the other. Best suggestion I've seen is to take a deep breath, look at all your options, and pick the best one for your situation.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart,

I'm see that as you misconstruct verbiage here - Absolute HD is not "_a product being obsoleted_".
All phrases after that error are irrelevant.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Robert,
> 
> I think you're failing to make the distinction between a price increase and a product being obsoleted.
> 
> I run Windows XP on a PC that I don't use nearly as much now that I have an iMac... but I had to upgrade to Windows XP because Microsoft dropped support for Windows 2000 years ago and new software was requiring that I had XP installed.
> 
> Was that a price increase? Or bait and switch? No... it was just the eventual end-of-life for Windows 2000. Heck, I think XP might be end-of-life and I just haven't paid attention.
> 
> The point is... EVERYONE who currently has Dish HD Absolute had to have signed up for it at least 2 years and about 5 months ago... many have had it longer than that.
> 
> Everyone on HD Absolute has essentially had a 2 year or greater grace period since the package was dropped. Dish didn't force anyone out when they originally dropped the package.
> 
> They encouraged people to move out of it by stopping adding most new HD to it long ago... and now they are driving in the final nail.
> 
> The world is literally littered with products and services that are no longer available... as everything can't last forever... and while I get disappointment, anger is really misplaced here.
> 
> I wish they had given more than a month deadline to decide... but other than that, we've all been allowed to have the package 2 years longer than they really had to give it to us. Be thankful for that, and investigate your options.


----------



## Robert W

Sorry Stewart, not buying it. Not even a little. The product is only obsolete because they are saying so and people are willing to accept that analogy. Your comparison to Windows 2k / XP doesn't fit. 

I'm typing this on an XP server that I've had for 6 years or more. If it dies well OK I'm probably not going to find a new motherboard or hardware / software and such that will support XP. But as long as it does work I can continue to use it indefinitely. There's no forcing me to upgrade. Just because Microsoft doesn't support it any more doesn't mean it won't work. Heck, I've even got an old NT4 machine that still runs fine.

In Dishes case I am being forced to. Nothing has changed on their end in the last 4 years since we've had this package. No new technologies have rolled out that make my hardware obsolete or unsupportable. Same dishes, LNB's, switches, satellites, etc etc. Albeit with minor tweaks and revisions. My "old" 622 receiver uses the same technology to decode the signals as the new receivers. Same compression scheme, same algorithms. They are not doing anything special to support it. In fact there's no need for a new receiver...just a new higher cost programming package. If they had sent up a bunch of new birds with some new super duper technology that needed a new receiver then I would understand. In such case I would expect a bit of warning. A letter saying you have 6 months, or what ever to phase things out. Not 3 weeks.

This is nothing more than a case of Dish knowing that they've got folks by the short hairs and they can screw us.

Yup things come and go I get that. But to say that.... "we've all been allowed to have the package 2 years longer than they really had to give it to us".....is just the mentality that I'm talking about. I just don't see the gratitude in this case. Oh thank you big corporate giant for the pleasure of "allowing" me to pay for a service. I paid for it! And now I should be grateful? Geez I just don't get it....

But alas there's not much I can do other than accept it like every other $$$ increase in life and move on. Not worth the headache and frustration. It's just TV. But I hate the corporate pig none the less. At least I can tell Dish to blow. Not so much with other expenses.


----------



## P Smith

What about a slogan the corporate is suffering from holding Absolute HD for last two years ?
Isn't shares goes down by that reason ? Or customers switched out to other provider ?


----------



## Justgrooven

I’m just curious. If Absolute was a package (including locals) available today, what do you feel would be a competitive price?


----------



## Jeff_DML

Justgrooven said:


> I'm just curious. If Absolute was a package (including locals) available today, what do you feel would be a competitive price?


hate to say but more then I would want to pay


----------



## P Smith

Justgrooven said:


> I'm just curious. If Absolute was a package (including locals) available today, what do you feel would be a competitive price?


That's something what PR person would do from beginning, long BEFORE forcing to ditch AHD and force to sub 2x pricey package!


----------



## Robert W

Justgrooven said:


> I'm just curious. If Absolute was a package (including locals) available today, what do you feel would be a competitive price?


Even though price is obviously a factor.....they could have gone a long ways toward customer satisfaction by increasing it slower. I've already said that if they had just had some foresight and raised it by 5 or 10 bucks a year then they'd already be at the same price point without the outrage of a 95% increase.

As for an actual price I've always been an advocate for Ala carte pricing. Again a scenario that will never happen because of the huge monopoly. Seriously between the companies and congress we are all being forced to subsidize the majority of crap on these systems. Let me pick and choose and let the networks / channels survival be dictated by whether or not they can generate enough $$ to stay on the air.

So....$55 or $60? OK. Had that letter said a 5 or 10 buck increase....OK. NO problem. I'd rather pay 3 or 4 bucks a month per channel that I cared about. Then my bill would be roughly $30-$40. 

There are 100's of channels on these systems that would not survive in a fair priced market environment.

Seriously, out of all the channels that every one has do you really ever watch more than 10 -20% of them with any kind of regularity? And if they went away would you really care? Probably not.


----------



## dbsuser

Stewart Vernon said:


> Robert,
> 
> I think you're failing to make the distinction between a price increase and a product being obsoleted.
> 
> I run Windows XP on a PC that I don't use nearly as much now that I have an iMac... but I had to upgrade to Windows XP because Microsoft dropped support for Windows 2000 years ago and new software was requiring that I had XP installed.


It's wrong for Dish Network to take Absolute HD away from its subscribers. We took a chance on Dish Network, because HD programming was new. We didn't know what new channels were going to get added and if there was going to be a price increase or not. It was a work in progress. Where's the loyalty Dish Network? Absolute HD still exists, its call Dish America Gold ($54.99 will be $59.99 Feb. 1, 2011) and Platinum HD ($10). Dish Network is just price gouging. I can understand forcing Absolute HD subscribers off this programming package if the channels no longer existed, like when the VOOM channels were no longer available, but this is not the case. The decent thing for Dish Network to do is to allow its current Absolute HD subscribers keep the programming package with a "reasonable" price increase.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hate to bring it up... but per the Terms of service, Dish doesn't have to offer any channel or package for any guaranteed period of time.

They could have forced everyone out of HD Absolute years ago when they stopped offering it. Would that have made everyone happy? You (we) have all had 2+ years to either enjoy the savings OR migrate out voluntarily. We knew it was a package no longer available, and everyone for the last year at least has been wondering when it would go away.

Several rumors last year didn't pan out... but we've all been waiting for the shoe to drop eventually.

No company that I'm aware of ever supports everything they have ever offered for infinity. Why should Dish have to continue to offer a package that they stopped selling 2+ years ago?

I wish they would... but in no way is it "owed" to me that they continue to offer the package.

This is neither the first nor will it be the last time... and I'm sure cable and DirecTV have done this at least once before on some old package that they no longer offered.

As I keep saying... it's fair to be disappointed and ok, maybe even a little mad... but the cries of "foul" or "trick" or "bait and switch" just don't ring true here.

We all signed up for a package more than 2 years ago... that Dish stopped offering 2+ years ago... and we knew that eventually it would go away entirely.

The next step is to decide if you want to stay with Dish or not... If you do, then pick another package and be happy... if not, then go elsewhere and be happy.


----------



## dbsuser

Stewart Vernon said:


> No company that I'm aware of ever supports everything they have ever offered for infinity. Why should Dish have to continue to offer a package that they stopped selling 2+ years ago?


Cell phone plan does, auto insurance, life insurance, health insurance, home owners insurance, and AAA auto club. They may raise the cost, but the package is the same.


----------



## dbsuser

Justgrooven said:


> I'm just curious. If Absolute was a package (including locals) available today, what do you feel would be a competitive price?


$35 (starting price with locals) + $5 (Feb 2010 price increase) - $5 (lost of Disney channels) + $5 (Feb 2011 price increase) = $40 per month with locals, and $35 per month without locals.

In my humble opinion the cost of Absolute HD should be $40.00 per month with locals. I believe it started out at $35.00 per month with locals. There was a price increase of about $5.00 last year for the "standard" Dish programming package that didn't applied to Absolute HD subscribers. Dish lowered Absolute HD to $30.00 in July 2010 due to the lost of Disney channels. With current price increase coming this February 1, 2010, it should be bout $40.00 with locals and $35 per month without locals.


----------



## RasputinAXP

dbsuser said:


> It's wrong for Dish Network to take Absolute HD away from its subscribers. We took a chance on Dish Network, because HD programming was new. We didn't know what new channels were going to get added and if there was going to be a price increase or not. It was a work in progress. Where's the loyalty Dish Network? Absolute HD still exists, its call Dish America Gold ($54.99 will be $59.99 Feb. 1, 2011) and Platinum HD ($10). Dish Network is just price gauging. I can understand forcing Absolute HD subscribers off this programming package if the channels no longer existed, like when the VOOM channels were no longer available, but this is not the case. The decent thing for Dish Network to do is to allow its current Absolute HD subscribers keep the programming package with a "reasonable" price increase.


Hyperbole. HD was not new 2 years ago. Contracts have changed with channel providers and they can't offer the packages the way they want, so they have to discontinue the package.

Hurry up and cancel your account, this argument's getting stale.

Oh, and it's gouging. Price gouging.


----------



## biz

Made my last call before Feb 1st.

Asked me if I wanted America's 200 OR America's Silver (HD only)
Said they could make the change today.

Then sent me to loyalty re: the credit stated in the letter.

Its not really a credit against a plan, its a credit for the HD for Life so that's 10.00/mo I'd get a credit for 10.00/mo. They could offer TODAY, a 3 mo Starz and 3 month Platinum free. I'd have to call in when that was over to get the rest of the 9 months on the Platinum. (yea right)

Obviously as usual they have no clue. Just going to wait.


----------



## dbsuser

RasputinAXP said:


> Hyperbole. HD was not new 2 years ago. Contracts have changed with channel providers and they can't offer the packages the way they want, so they have to discontinue the package.
> 
> Hurry up and cancel your account, this argument's getting stale.
> 
> Oh, and it's gouging. Price gouging.


Thanks for the spelling correction. Two years ago HD programming was "new" to cable and satellite providers, because there was a limited amount of HD programming. Providers had to upgrade their equipment in order to handle HD content. The majoring of channels such as CNN, Fox News, and Syfy were not even converted to HD "that" long ago. Two years is a "lifetime" in the technology world.


----------



## Robert W

If any more evidence of Dish, or any other one of these companies not caring about you the customer is needed. Just look at how they give the "new" customers such significant discounts.

Every one of their packages is roughly 15 bucks a month cheaper if you're a new customer. I've never understood this from a customer satisfaction standpoint. I get the marketing scheme but really.....nothing could be more in your face flagrant "we got you and now we don't give a rats behind about you".

So they can afford to provide the packages at lower rates, but choose to gouge / screw the loyal customer. 

It's so sad that this sort of customer service has become the accepted norm in society today.

As a comparison my local Tru Value hardware store actually rewards their loyal customers. I routinely get discounts and coupons that are directly related to shopping their. They let you know that they appreciate your business and want to keep you as a customer. Dish on the other hand has always done just the opposite. Just continue to raise rates with no sort of customer loyalty what so ever. In over a decade with them I don't ever remember getting any sort of promo or discount just for being a loyal customer. Refer a friend? Why would I? Maybe an enemy!

Their a monopoly for a lot of rural folks and they know it.

BTW....i don't think that Direct TV is any better when it comes to any of this stuff.


----------



## sigma1914

Robert W said:


> ...
> 
> Their a monopoly for a lot of rural folks and they know it.


You might want to research what a monopoly really is.


----------



## RAD

dbsuser said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction. Two years ago HD programming was "new" to cable and satellite providers, because there was a limited amount of HD programming. Providers had to upgrade their equipment in order to handle HD content. The majoring of channels such as CNN, Fox News, and Syfy were not even converted to HD "that" long ago. Two years is a "lifetime" in the technology world.


You might want to double check your time line, a bit. It was back in September 2007, over four years ago, that DIRECTV started their HD expansion of 21 HD channels, SciFi being one of them and they were showing HD programming.


----------



## Robert W

sigma1914 said:


> You might want to research what a monopoly really is.


OK, I stand corrected.....their a "Duo - opoly" for rural folks if we want TV.  We can't get cable, nothing over the air. Satellite is it.

Guess I'm just a dumb hick.....but please.... do explain....monopoly....Oh....wait....here you go. Let me educate you.

*MONOPOLY*: _In economics, a monopoly (from Greek monos / μονος (alone or single) + polein / πωλειν (to sell)) exists when a specific individual or an enterprise has sufficient control over a particular product or service to determine significantly the terms on which other individuals shall have access to it.
_
Go for it.....do your best....what part of what I wrote was wrong or too hard to understand? Rationalize it all away. Don't tell me FTA sat.....that's like saying a tin can and string is as good as a phone.

Many big corporations have been broken up over time because they monopolized services and products. Phone, electric, steel, etc etc. And while I loath big gov't there's no doubt that Dish and Direct are monopolies in their respective fields. When the consumer and free market do not have a choice, it just might be time for some over sight.

It won't happen though. Their all in bed together. some one some where is getting their pockets lined. while we get fleeced.


----------



## dbsuser

RAD said:


> You might want to double check your time line, a bit. It was back in September 2007, over four years ago, that DIRECTV started their HD expansion of 21 HD channels, SciFi being one of them and they were showing HD programming.


I did check my time line for Dish Network and I stand by what I said. Dish Network launched SyFy HD after Directv. My original post pertains to Dish Network only. I made no mention of Directv. As for SyFy HD, it was not launch until October 3, 2007 by Directv. Here's the direct link to Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syfy


----------



## sigma1914

Robert W said:


> OK, I stand corrected.....their a "Duo - opoly" for rural folks if we want TV.  We can't get cable, nothing over the air. Satellite is it.
> 
> Guess I'm just a dumb hick.....but please.... do explain....monopoly....Oh....wait....here you go. Let me educate you.
> 
> *MONOPOLY*: _In economics, a monopoly (from Greek monos / μονος (alone or single) + polein / πωλειν (to sell)) exists when a specific individual or an enterprise has sufficient control over a particular product or service to determine significantly the terms on which other individuals shall have access to it.
> _
> Go for it.....do your best....what part of what I wrote was wrong or too hard to understand? Rationalize it all away. Don't tell me FTA sat.....that's like saying a tin can and string is as good as a phone.
> 
> Many big corporations have been broken up over time because they monopolized services and products. Phone, electric, steel, etc etc. And while I loath big gov't there's no doubt that Dish and Direct are monopolies in their respective fields. When the consumer and free market do not have a choice, it just might be time for some over sight.
> 
> It won't happen though. Their all in bed together. some one some where is getting their pockets lined. while we get fleeced.


You have choices. Dish, DIRECTV, TV via the net, or...no TV. A monopoly would be just Dish.


----------



## RAD

dbsuser said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction. *Two years ago HD programming was "new" to cable and satellite providers, because there was a limited amount of HD programming*. Providers had to upgrade their equipment in order to handle HD content. The majoring of channels such as CNN, Fox News, and Syfy were not even converted to HD "that" long ago. Two years is a "lifetime" in the technology world.





dbsuser said:


> I did check my time line for Dish Network and I stand by what I said. Dish Network launched SyFy HD after Directv. My original post pertains to Dish Network only. I made no mention of Directv. As for SyFy HD, it was not launch until October 3, 2007 by Directv. Here's the direct link to Wikipedia.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syfy


Sorry, your post didn't make it clear that you were talking only about Dish based on the bolded sentence.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dbsuser said:


> Cell phone plan does, auto insurance, life insurance, health insurance, home owners insurance, and AAA auto club. They may raise the cost, but the package is the same.


Those aren't valid examples at all.

Thought it has been a while, I most certainly have had a cellphone plan dropped on me in the past... and insurance changes all the time. A couple of times a year I get info about some new coverage being required or some old coverage being dropped on policies.


----------



## P Smith

I don't remember such statement in TOS ...

Perhaps you know (I'm doubt, but ) REASONS to believe why AHD must disappear 2 years ago? Or in other time.

The package still available up today - check the bills, as not avail to new sub - that's again: by what REASON ?!

Shouldn't some car's model/cell phones in low range disappear too by same reason ?



Stewart Vernon said:


> Hate to bring it up... but per the Terms of service, Dish doesn't have to offer any channel or package for any guaranteed period of time.
> 
> *They could have forced everyone out of HD Absolute years ago when they stopped offering it.* Would that have made everyone happy? You (we) have all had 2+ years to either enjoy the savings OR migrate out voluntarily. We knew it was a package no longer available, and everyone for the last year at least has been wondering when it would go away.
> 
> Several rumors last year didn't pan out... but we've all been waiting for the shoe to drop eventually.
> 
> No company that I'm aware of ever supports everything they have ever offered for infinity. Why should Dish have to continue to offer a package that they stopped selling 2+ years ago?
> 
> I wish they would... but in no way is it "owed" to me that they continue to offer the package.
> 
> This is neither the first nor will it be the last time... and I'm sure cable and DirecTV have done this at least once before on some old package that they no longer offered.
> 
> As I keep saying... it's fair to be disappointed and ok, maybe even a little mad... but the cries of "foul" or "trick" or "bait and switch" just don't ring true here.
> 
> We all signed up for a package more than 2 years ago... that Dish stopped offering 2+ years ago... and we knew that eventually it would go away entirely.
> 
> The next step is to decide if you want to stay with Dish or not... If you do, then pick another package and be happy... if not, then go elsewhere and be happy.


----------



## ubankit

Robert W said:


> If any more evidence of Dish, or any other one of these companies not caring about you the customer is needed. Just look at how they give the "new" customers such significant discounts.
> 
> Every one of their packages is roughly 15 bucks a month cheaper if you're a new customer. I've never understood this from a customer satisfaction standpoint. I get the marketing scheme but really.....nothing could be more in your face flagrant "we got you and now we don't give a rats behind about you".
> 
> So they can afford to provide the packages at lower rates, but choose to gouge / screw the loyal customer.
> 
> It's so sad that this sort of customer service has become the accepted norm in society today.
> 
> As a comparison my local Tru Value hardware store actually rewards their loyal customers. I routinely get discounts and coupons that are directly related to shopping their. They let you know that they appreciate your business and want to keep you as a customer. Dish on the other hand has always done just the opposite. Just continue to raise rates with no sort of customer loyalty what so ever. In over a decade with them I don't ever remember getting any sort of promo or discount just for being a loyal customer. Refer a friend? Why would I? Maybe an enemy!
> 
> Their a monopoly for a lot of rural folks and they know it.
> 
> BTW....i don't think that Direct TV is any better when it comes to any of this stuff.


Like it or not, that's the business model for Pay tv providers, be it satellite, Fios, Uverse, cable, etc. I've never considered them my friends, it's simply a business arrangement and try not to take it personally. It must be working or they wouldn't continue to offer it. The provider doesn't care about making the consumer happy, they are more interested in keeping their shareholders and stock analysts happy.
That's business today and I don't see it changing anytime soon. You could do the "satellite shuffle" and switch between Dish & Direct every two years in order to get the new customer deals. (This may be getting harder to do as providers catch on)

Here's what I consider a monopoly: prior to Direct & Dish most viewers didn't have any choice in pay tv but cable (unless you were in a rural area, then your choice was a bud, big ugly dish!), I can only imagine what pay tv would cost today if dbs wasn't an option.

You make a valid point about your local Tru Value store, they appreciate your business and show it. I try and shop "locally" when possible for that reason, it keeps jobs and wages in your local area.


----------



## RasputinAXP

dbsuser said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction. Two years ago HD programming was "new" to cable and satellite providers, because there was a limited amount of HD programming. Providers had to upgrade their equipment in order to handle HD content. The majoring of channels such as CNN, Fox News, and Syfy were not even converted to HD "that" long ago. Two years is a "lifetime" in the technology world.


January 2009? You're joking right? All of those were on by January 2009. Heck, I had my second 42" HDTV by then. It was less than half the price of my first one I bought in ... drumroll please, April 2007!

With respect to your situation, you're not in a monopoly or duopoly...you have plenty of choices, including going without.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> I don't remember such statement in TOS ...
> 
> Perhaps you know (I'm doubt, but ) REASONS to believe why AHD must disappear 2 years ago? Or in other time.
> 
> The package still available up today - check the bills, as not avail to new sub - that's again: by what REASON ?!
> 
> Shouldn't some car's model/cell phones in low range disappear too by same reason ?


I'm not sure at all what you are trying to say here.. Sorry, seriously, it's hard to follow what you wrote.

Guessing at it, though...

The Terms of Service for Dish clearly state that they have the right to change channel and package offerings at any time and without notice. This is standard practice for lots of businesses.

They can't charge you for a package they decide to no longer offer... but so too are they not required to let you keep it if they decide not to offer it.

So... who knows why they decided to stop offering the HD Absolute package 2 years ago. Not profitable? Programming providers didn't like it? Random whim? Who knows... but it doesn't matter, because they have the right to do it.

I liked the McDLT at McDonalds... but they stopped offering it years ago... and I learned to live without it.


----------



## davidpo

ubankit said:


> Here's what I consider a monopoly: prior to Direct & Dish most viewers didn't have any choice in pay tv but cable (unless you were in a rural area, then your choice was a bud, big ugly dish!), I can only imagine what pay tv would cost today if dbs wasn't an option.
> 
> You make a valid point about your local Tru Value store, they appreciate your business and show it. I try and shop "locally" when possible for that reason, it keeps jobs and wages in your local area.


The prices would have been cheaper much cheaper. When Dish and Directv raise their rates to the point the common man can no longer afford it watch the prices plummet.


----------



## levibluewa

states..."you'll receive a credit on your account for the next 12 months" but doesn't state how much....anyone have any idea??????

Also,...beginning February 1, 2011...(If we don't hear from you your account will transition to) America's Top 200 programming, HD free for life and our HD Platinum package free for the next 12 months. ...to speak with one of our specially trained customer service representatives about updating your programming, please call 1-800-894-9131.


----------



## James Long

Robert W said:


> OK James, your right. Technically it's only a 95.83% increase. My bad. :nono2:


Well. if you insist that apples = oranges and Absolute is equal to the package you need to subscribe to to continue to receive all the channels you want then DISH has been giving you what has grown to be a 95% discount the past two years. Hence the "free ride". I'm sure the rest of DISH's customers would have loved to get the ~50% off of their bills.

Can you can find where DISH promised you those channels at that price forever? We can find where DISH promised that no offering is forever.


----------



## Calvin386

Can we move this discussion in a different direction please. This back and forth arguing about definitions, grammar and ideology is wearing me out. 

How about what our best options are, prices of different packages and if we should do it now or wait til Feb. 1st?


----------



## GB1

second that!


----------



## PolkSDA

I'm the one who started the thread "over there" and initially posted a scan of the letter. Some of this post is verbatim from what I posted over there.

After beating my head against the wall and getting nowhere with Dish's outsourced phone personnel, I decided to shop around and ultimately ended up going with DirecTV.

One of the problems with the way Dish is migrating AbsoluteHD subscribers, is that while the letter implies that you get HD Platinum free for year *AND* there is a service credit, what I was personally told on the phone by multiple reps was that it's the same thing: The credit is for the free HD Platinum. No stacking. Which makes it infinitely less appealing.

Dish would rather lose me as a customer entirely for 2 years and wait for me to come back as a "new customer" after that point, eating future equipment and reinstall costs, rather than give me a package cost that is relatively close in cost to what I've been paying. Seems very shortsighted.

For other people potentially in the same situation:

Thanks to the person who suggested looking for AAA discounts on DirecTV. There is currently a 20-month $10 credit available to AAA members. Note: this does NOT stack with the current "bonus" 12-month $5 credit being offered at on DirecTV's website.

I am getting an HD DVR, a 2nd HD receiver, whole-home DVR service, and Choice Extra (pretty much the same equipment config I have now with Dish).

Total equipment cost: $21.70 (shipping fee + tax). This is free on the DirecTV website, but the AAA offer doesn't include free shipping.

Programming costs after various credits, since they have different durations:

Months 1-12: $39.99/month
Months 13-20: $44.99/month
Months 21-24: $54.99/month

Even at its highest in months 21-24, it's still cheaper than what Dish was willing to do for me, since the only credits they would offer me lasted only 12 months.

The equipment, package, and options I'm getting are exactly as shown below, but with the above pricing when all is said and done.

The one feature that I'm losing, since DirecTV doesn't offer an equivalent (to my knowledge) that might be a dealbreaker for many folksis the whole outboard $39 onetime-charge-per-accouont USB drive DVR setup. I'd only used mine sparingly, and I have other uses for the drives, so it's not as critical for me as it may be for others


----------



## RAD

PolkSDA, you might want to consider getting the second HD box as another HD DVR. IIRC you can get that for $99 now, if you decided to get it later it's $199, you might have to wait two years before getting it for $99. That also give you two more tuners for recordings to help reduce any conflicts. Welcome to DIRECTV, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Justgrooven

If Dish America Bronze ($29.95) is offered with free Platinum for 12 months it would be the same price I am paying now, not withstanding the increase in February if there is one. I looked at the schedule and see the Science channel on 193 but it is not designated as HD, does anyone have this package that can speak to HD content? I will loose a few channels and gain a few. I just finished reinstalling my equipment and have it just the way I want it and I like the Platinum channels so the thought of moving to another provider does not appeal to me.


----------



## Galaxie6411

You want to know the Bronze or the Platinum channels? I have that channel in HD and have Everything pack with Platinum.



Also my High School Econ teacher wouldn't let me get by without saying what some of you are actually complaining about Dish as being is an Oligopoly.


----------



## P Smith

Galaxie6411 said:


> You want to know the Bronze or the Platinum channels? I have that channel in HD and have Everything pack with Platinum.
> 
> Also my High School Econ teacher wouldn't let me get by without saying what some of you are actually complaining about Dish as being is an Oligopoly.


What it turning into Duopoly in case of satellite programs delivery market.


----------



## Justgrooven

Bronze please.


----------



## biz

When I got on chat yesterday to find out when I could quit w/o penalty (wasn't sure), I found out its in Sept.  I upgraded to a 722 and that tied me for 2 years.

Then the rep said to save money, I could get rid of the HD DVR and save 17.00/mo.

idiots, I said so and quit the chat. About 10 min later I got a coupon for a free PPV.

Reminder: When I called and talked on phone, they told me that the HD for Life free *required* paperless billing, autopay AND a 2 year commitment.

Just repeating what they said, of course the letter doesn't mention that.

Since I'm stuck til Sept, no wonder I didn't get some good offers to stay.


----------



## Jim5506

dbsuser said:


> $35 (starting price with locals) + $5 (Feb 2010 price increase) - $5 (lost of Disney channels) + $5 (Feb 2011 price increase) = $40 per month with locals, and $35 per month without locals.


$5 price drop was because locals charge was dropped - across the board for all Dish packages, it had nothing to do with Disney channels.

I would not object to a $10 -$15 price increase in HD Absolute if we could keep it.

The only reason for abolishing it would be if the programming providers prohibit the sale of HD only packages, but then Dish still has 3 other HD ONLY packages.

OK, RAISE THE PRICE BUT IF YOU FORCE ME OFF ABSOLUTE - I'M GONE!! I'll pay more to Direct or Cable before I'll send another dime to Dish.


----------



## Jeff_DML

looks like costco offers the online directv prices plus $180 costco cash card, pretty tempting.

Looks like it averages out to $46.50 for the package I would get, choice extra + HD dvr


----------



## archer75

Personally I just have their dish america package. Gives me all the HD I want for $29.99
Why not just go to that?


----------



## Justgrooven

archer75 said:


> Personally I just have their dish america package. Gives me all the HD I want for $29.99
> Why not just go to that?


Do you receive the Science channel in HD?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Sad to hear about Absolute going away. Didn't jump on it when it came out to many missing channels at the time and even today there are lots of SD channels I still watch.

I understand people being upset, I just never get the point of, I will leave to pay more to get Fewer HD Channels, and DVR equipment with fewer built in Functions, point of view though. Lots of missing HD channels with some of the packages I see listed, and the DVR's are missing lots of features, moving over to either Cable or Direct.


----------



## Calvin386

I see alot of talk about the Dish America Bronze, Silver and Gold. When I go to Dish's website, all I can find are the Dish America 120, 200 and 250 packs. I did a search for the Bronze etc. and got no results.

Are those packages still available.

The only plus for me is I will finally get ESPNU. From what I can see though, it is only offered in SD...right?


----------



## GB1

Calvin386 said:


> I see alot of talk about the Dish America Bronze, Silver and Gold. When I go to Dish's website, all I can find are the Dish America 120, 200 and 250 packs. I did a search for the Bronze etc. and got no results.
> 
> Are those packages still available.
> 
> The only plus for me is I will finally get ESPNU. From what I can see though, it is only offered in SD...right?


I had the same problem. Try going to their home page, click on "Order Dish" (top of the page) and it will give you the "metal" options and what they contain.


----------



## Calvin386

Thanks...

Has anyone figured out if it makes any difference if we make the switch early or we should wait.


----------



## Jeff_DML

Calvin386 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Has anyone figured out if it makes any difference if we make the switch early or we should wait.


I am going to wait until the end of the month in hopes the tech support people have a better clue and call again to see what my options are.


----------



## avsrock78

Well add me to the list of those waiting til the 1st of next month. I think if the price of what they move me to is higher than 10 a month, I will probably just drop Dish completely and go the OTA and Netflix route.


----------



## AppliedAggression

Hulu Plus and Netflix looks like a good option to me as well.

Bronze doesn't look like too much of a hit for me for channels I care about with the exception of 3 or 4.

Are these Dish America metal packages here to stay? Any additional/different fees over the regular packages?


----------



## ronton3

I am still more pissed about losing Voom. Now I won't have to worry about losing Absolute any longer--I also like the idea of BBC HD, and ESPNU which are in the 200, MSNBC will be an occasional laugh fest, I am tired of CNN, unfortunately I know I will be drawn to the FOX News nightmare parade of schlock. So, I am trying to maintain calm and see what happens on the 1st. I also just upgraded to a 722k in October. ron


----------



## Justgrooven

I just received the call from Dish. The CSR asked me if I had received the letter and if I had questions. I asked him what the credit would be and he said $10 for any package AT120 or higher. I then asked if I could have Dish America Bronze. He said yes and 12 months free Platinum but no credit. I said that would be fine and asked it there would be any charges to do it now. He said no charges so I told him to make the change. He told me he could give me a $5 credit so I thanked him and that was it. Five minutes at most so I would advise you to wait for their call and be nice, it worked for me. :hurah:


----------



## gqmagtutgic

Justgrooven said:


> I just received the call from Dish. The CSR asked me if I had received the letter and if I had questions. I asked him what the credit would be and he said $10 for any package AT120 or higher. I then asked if I could have Dish America Bronze. He said yes and 12 months free Platinum but no credit. I said that would be fine and asked it there would be any charges to do it now. He said no charges so I told him to make the change. He told me he could give me a $5 credit so I thanked him and that was it. Five minutes at most so I would advise you to wait for their call and be nice, it worked for me. :hurah:


You aren't to good at negotiating  The other site folks are being offered $10 to $15 off any package Dish America included.


----------



## AppliedAggression

I seriously doubt they took $15 off a $30 package (America Bronze). I could see them giving credit for a package that's more expensive so that it falls back down to $30 (the same as Absolute) for one year.


----------



## dbsuser

Calvin386 said:


> I see alot of talk about the Dish America Bronze, Silver and Gold. When I go to Dish's website, all I can find are the Dish America 120, 200 and 250 packs. I did a search for the Bronze etc. and got no results.
> 
> Are those packages still available.
> 
> The only plus for me is I will finally get ESPNU. From what I can see though, it is only offered in SD...right?


Here's a link to the Dish America Bronze/Silver/Gold package. Keep in mind that some of the channels listed are PI channels, and are in SD.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx


----------



## dbsuser

GrumpyBear said:


> Sad to hear about Absolute going away. Didn't jump on it when it came out to many missing channels at the time and even today there are lots of SD channels I still watch.
> 
> I understand people being upset, I just never get the point of, I will leave to pay more to get Fewer HD Channels, and DVR equipment with fewer built in Functions, point of view though. Lots of missing HD channels with some of the packages I see listed, and the DVR's are missing lots of features, moving over to either Cable or Direct.


Speaking for myself as an Absolute HD subscriber, I do feel a sense of betrayal by Dish Network for ending Absolute HD. I went without some of my favorite channels; because it was not included in Absolute HD. Dish Network added additional insults to Absolute HD subscribers by getting rid of it completely.


----------



## dbsuser

archer75 said:


> Personally I just have their dish america package. Gives me all the HD I want for $29.99
> Why not just go to that?


What are the chances that retention would offer the "American Welcome Pack with locals" for $14.99, HD Free for life, Platinum HD free for 1 year, and $15 credit for 1 year to Absolute HD subscribers for making the switch away from Absolute HD?


----------



## daranman

Based on the $15 credit on the AT packages for a year, it looks like the same price as a new sub, and we can get HD Platinum for a year for free, without a long commitment. I wonder if someone downgrades during the year if they will allow the same credit.


----------



## whatchel1

dbsuser said:


> What are the chances that retention would offer the "American Welcome Pack with locals" for $14.99, HD Free for life, Platinum HD free for 1 year, and $15 credit for 1 year to Absolute HD subscribers for making the switch away from Absolute HD?


Slim to none & I think I just saw Slim leave the building.


----------



## RasputinAXP

dbsuser said:


> What are the chances that retention would offer the "American Welcome Pack with locals" for $14.99, HD Free for life, Platinum HD free for 1 year, and $15 credit for 1 year to Absolute HD subscribers for making the switch away from Absolute HD?


Zero.


----------



## ubankit

dbsuser said:


> What are the chances that retention would offer the "American Welcome Pack with locals" for $14.99, HD Free for life, Platinum HD free for 1 year, and $15 credit for 1 year to Absolute HD subscribers for making the switch away from Absolute HD?


Are there even any hd channels in the Welcome pak?


----------



## ubankit

whatchel1 said:


> Slim to none & I think I just Slim leave the building.


Yeah, but Slim took his cue from Elvis


----------



## James Long

ubankit said:


> Are there even any hd channels in the Welcome pak?


Several of the channels in the Welcome Pack are also available in HD but DISH does not offer a HD version of the Welcome Pack. If one's locals are in HD and one buys MPEG4 equipment and the right dish they would be delivered in HD.


----------



## P Smith

Got the letter (absolutely same wording as scanned before - typical canned letter), did try to negotiate the deal to a little variation of stated auto change the AT200+HDffl+HDPlatinum_12_m_free - no chance, a system has no variants ( by Advanced Subscription Specialist ); 
I did ask do replace AT200 to AT120 and keep other part of auto changes.

Advised to call later or better around Feb 1, duh !


----------



## whatchel1

P Smith said:


> Got the letter (absolutely same wording as scanned before - typical canned letter), did try to negotiate the deal to a little variation of stated auto change the AT200+HDffl+HDPlatinum_12_m_free - no chance, a system has no variants ( by Advanced Subscription Specialist );
> I did ask do replace AT200 to AT120 and keep other part of auto changes.
> 
> Advised to call later or better around Feb 1, duh !


Some are doing it now but they have to talk to retention dept.


----------



## daranman

If you got the letter, they will call, and hopefully it will be with someone that has 'retention' rights. Expect to be offered $15 off on packages for a year, as well as HD for Life, and the 1 yr of HD Platinum. If you currently don't have locals, and don't want them, you should be able to stay off of them for an additional $6.00


----------



## peak_reception

Look what someone else posted on 'the other guys' forum about 45 minutes ago:


> Ok. I'm really confused now. I also go the letter over the weekend. I even got a call from a CSR rep today that would not talk to my wife because she is not on the account. When I got home from work, I called the number in the letter. The CSR tried to say I would be upgraded to the AT 200 package like the letter said. I told him that was too much of a price jump and that I was happy with the HD Absolute package I had and that I was disappointed that it was going away. He forwarded me over to an Account Specialist (Josh was his name) who would be able to chose the right package that would satisfy me because. When I was connected to him, I told him that I did not want the AT200 package and that I was not happy about losing my HD Absolute package. He told me not to do anything and I won't lose it. I asked him why I received the letter, and he said that as long as I don't make any changes after Feb 1 I can keep the package at the same rate. Not what I was expecting at all from reading this thread all day.


 That would really piss off some people who've already switched (if true).


----------



## P Smith

So many different ppl working with customers and each one have unique vision of the AHD's exodus.


----------



## James Long

peak_reception said:


> That would really piss off some people who've already switched (if true).


The "if true" being the operative part ...
Call another CSR, get a different story,


----------



## tcatdbs

Got the letter today, surprised it took them so long. I'm not "too" unhappy, but... the wife's been bugging me for the past 2 years "why don't we get soap, why don't we get this or that, that everyone else gets"... the ONE bright spot of this letter.

DISHHD ABSOLUTE W/LOCALS
$29.99
DVR Service
$6.00
HD Solo Receiver
$7.00
Service Plan (15/0)
$6.00
Monthly Charges
$48.99 + tax = $52

From what I can tell, my $52/mo will go to about $70/mo with the Amer 200 as in the letter (assuming Platinum is free AND they give a $10 credit). So for a $15-$20 increase they:

Take away BioHD, HMCHD, NatGeoHD, TennisHD
and ADD: All the "200" SD channels (Soap and Oprah will make the wife happy) and hundreds of music stations, PLUS HD: E, BBC, BET, Food, MSNBC, Fox News, Speed, Nick, TCM, AMC, FX, MTV, VH1, HLN.

Not such a terrible upgrade! Am I missing anything?

It does seem like they "should" at least give us the new customer pricing of $39.99 rather than $55 minus $10. So in 12 months they charge $10 for Platinum and take away the credit, so bill will go up $20 MORE?


----------



## JeffN9

peak_reception said:


> Look what someone else posted on 'the other guys' forum about 45 minutes ago: That would really piss off some people who've already switched (if true).


I plan on waiting until I actually see that my plan has changed. I received two letters over a year ago saying that my Cinemax for $0.01 was going away, still have it. Several months ago folks were reportedly getting calls from Dish saying that the Absolute pkg. was going away, didn't happen.

I doubt that it's just some elaborate scare tactic this time judging by how many people have reported getting the letters(including me), but who knows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Honestly... I'm thinking I might wait too...

The worst thing that will happen is they make the proposed change and then I can call and change to something else.

In my case, I would want AT250 instead of AT200, so I wouldn't get dinged for a downgrade fee because I would be changing to a more expensive package...

Best case, I don't lose anything... worst case, I still have to call in to make the change... so might as well wait as long as possible.


----------



## ubankit

tcatdbs said:


> Got the letter today, surprised it took them so long. I'm not "too" unhappy, but... the wife's been bugging me for the past 2 years "why don't we get soap, why don't we get this or that, that everyone else gets"... the ONE bright spot of this letter.
> 
> DISHHD ABSOLUTE W/LOCALS
> $29.99
> DVR Service
> $6.00
> HD Solo Receiver
> $7.00
> Service Plan (15/0)
> $6.00
> Monthly Charges
> $48.99 + tax = $52
> 
> From what I can tell, my $52/mo will go to about $70/mo with the Amer 200 as in the letter (assuming Platinum is free AND they give a $10 credit). So for a $15-$20 increase they:
> 
> Take away BioHD, HMCHD, NatGeoHD, TennisHD
> and ADD: All the "200" SD channels (Soap and Oprah will make the wife happy) and hundreds of music stations, PLUS HD: E, BBC, BET, Food, MSNBC, Fox News, Speed, Nick, TCM, AMC, FX, MTV, VH1, HLN.
> 
> Not such a terrible upgrade! Am I missing anything?
> 
> It does seem like they "should" at least give us the new customer pricing of $39.99 rather than $55 minus $10. So in 12 months they charge $10 for Platinum and take away the credit, so bill will go up $20 MORE?


According to the "other" site, the at packs will be going up $5 month, effective Feb 1; this will make the at200 pack $60 month (I'm rounding up)
I was figuring the Dish increase when I compared Dish & Direct prices, so even with a 10 discount, the at200 will be $50 a month.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> In my case, I would want AT250 instead of AT200, so I wouldn't get dinged for a downgrade fee because I would be changing to a more expensive package...


Wait 30 days and one would not get a downgrade fee for dropping to AT120 ... although the extra cost of AT200 for a month is higher than the $5 downgrade fee.

It is a better deal than DISH offered the AT subscribers who did not on their own move to HD+Platinum HD last year ... people who paid $20 for HD even though new customers got it for $10 between Aug '09 and June '10 ... and continued to pay $20 after June '10 unless they signed up for autopay. DISH should have converted ALL of their HD customers to HD+Platinum HD in Aug '09 ... and not left it up to the savvy to figure out they were about to lose out and make the switch themselves.


----------



## Calvin386

peak_reception said:


> Ok. I'm really confused now. I also go the letter over the weekend. I even got a call from a CSR rep today that would not talk to my wife because she is not on the account. When I got home from work, I called the number in the letter. The CSR tried to say I would be upgraded to the AT 200 package like the letter said. I told him that was too much of a price jump and that I was happy with the HD Absolute package I had and that I was disappointed that it was going away. He forwarded me over to an Account Specialist (Josh was his name) who would be able to chose the right package that would satisfy me because. When I was connected to him, I told him that I did not want the AT200 package and that I was not happy about losing my HD Absolute package. He told me not to do anything and I won't lose it. I asked him why I received the letter, and he said that as long as I don't make any changes after Feb 1 I can keep the package at the same rate. Not what I was expecting at all from reading this thread all day.


I have been thinking that this was a possibility all along. Something just seems fishy about the whole thing. I'm waiting them out.

This is what I


----------



## biz

I heard Dish was calling customers so I forwarded my home phone to my cell to catch the call.

I chose the America Silver. America Silver or America Gold come with a 10.00/mo credit. America Bronze? (the lowest) has no credit. So I think I now will pay 34.00/mo instead of the 29. Free HD for Life and Free Platinum for one year.

Now this was a better offer than what I was getting when I called. One time the only offer was to remove a DVR to save money. 

Since I"m on contract until Sept, I didn't have a lot of leverage and am ok with this. Cept I lose Nat Geo and Bio and History that I do watch, but there are other means to catch shows from there.


----------



## James Long

biz said:


> I chose the America Silver. America Silver or America Gold come with a 10.00/mo credit. America Bronze? (the lowest) has no credit. So I think I now will pay 34.00/mo instead of the 29. Free HD for Life and Free Platinum for one year.


It is DISH America (no bronze) or DISH America Silver or DISH America Gold for the versions with more channels. They are "HD Only" packages ... so "Free HD" doesn't apply. Good to see Platinum and the $10 credit to take the edge off the price increase.


----------



## tcatdbs

Not sure why they don't consolidate their packages. Very confusing Am Top200 + free HD, vs Am Silver or Gold. You'd think the channels for Top200 and silver; and Top 250 and Gold would at least match (other than dropping SD on Silver and Gold). Seems as random as the Absolute package was. The Top 200 at $60 does seem a bit steep though, but I'll probably go for it for a year and switch then to Silver or Gold (if they exist then).

Edit: Is there a good "chart" somewhere that shows what is actually on each package? At the Dish site if you "compare" it says FXHD is only on America 250, but if you look at the HD "America 200" page it shows FXHD. And if you look at the "America 200" (SD page), there are channels omitted that do show on the America 200 HD page. Then the America Silver and Gold are totally different.


----------



## James Long

tcatdbs said:


> Not sure why they don't consolidate their packages. Very confusing Am Top200 + free HD, vs Am Silver or Gold. You'd think the channels for Top200 and silver; and Top 250 and Gold would at least match (other than dropping SD on Silver and Gold). Seems as random as the Absolute package was. The Top 200 at $60 does seem a bit steep though, but I'll probably go for it for a year and switch then to Silver or Gold (if they exist then).


Some channels require bundled delivery or none at all. If the bundle includes SD and HD channels then DISH either has to put SD channels in the "HD only" packages or not place the HD channels in the "HD only" packages.


----------



## P Smith

tcatdbs said:


> Not sure why they don't consolidate their packages. Very confusing Am Top200 + free HD, vs Am Silver or Gold. You'd think the channels for Top200 and silver; and Top 250 and Gold would at least match (other than dropping SD on Silver and Gold). Seems as random as the Absolute package was. The Top 200 at $60 does seem a bit steep though, but I'll probably go for it for a year and switch then to Silver or Gold (if they exist then).


Confusing customer by those complicated packages do direct to higher profit for a seller, it's easy to convince him to pick more expensive package. You will find no other rational reason to do such things.


----------



## tcatdbs

I found a good "compare" page... if it's up to date.

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/land.do?directPackageId=2222910&silverHD=Y

Then click on "Compare English Packages".

"Silver" and "Gold" sure seem to lack a lot. Americas Top 200 does seem like the best "deal" (especially if you could talk the CSR into the $39.99 price listed).

I'm thinking you probably have more "negotiation power" if you switch before the prices go up. And they are advertising price freeze for 2 years... one could argue the 12 month deal should be extended for 24 months. And free movie channels is another "negotiable" item.


----------



## whatchel1

tcatdbs said:


> I found a good "compare" page... if it's up to date.
> 
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/land.do?directPackageId=2222910&silverHD=Y
> 
> Then click on "Compare English Packages".
> 
> "Silver" and "Gold" sure seem to lack a lot. Americas Top 200 does seem like the best "deal" (especially if you could talk the CSR into the $39.99 price listed).
> 
> I'm thinking you probably have more "negotiation power" if you switch before the prices go up. And they are advertising price freeze for 2 years... one could argue the 12 month deal should be extended for 24 months. And free movie channels is another "negotiable" item.


I don't think there is anything wrong w/ Gold if you are getting Platinum with it which is what they include in the deal. That gives you almost all of Absolute HD. Why would signing now give one anymore negotiation power than waiting? There are some that have gotten free HBO SHO for 3 months with their deal.


----------



## Jeff_DML

whatchel1 said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong w/ Gold if you are getting Platinum with it which is what they include in the deal. That gives you almost all of Absolute HD. Why would signing now give one anymore negotiation power than waiting? There are some that have gotten free HBO SHO for 3 months with their deal.


because you are getting in before the price increases on feb 1


----------



## tcatdbs

With Americas Top 200 you lose Bio-HD, HMC-HD, NatGeo-HD, Science-HD and a few other meaningless ones.

You GAIN: BBC-HD, BET-HD, E-HD, FX-HD, FoxNews-HD, G4-HD, MSNBC-HD, MTV&VH1-HD, Nick-HD, Speed-HD, TCM-HD; Oprah, Oxygen, We, Reelz, Soap, TVland, and bunches of music (and a bunch of crap, some included here).

This seems worth $15-$20 to me. You don't seem to gain much by going for Gold (unless you watch the extras), to each his own.

I believe it would be easier to negotiate $40 (as advertised to newbies) before costs go up Feb1. Also there's a "30th anniversary special" 12 months of Premium Movie Channels free... but you may not get it unless you pay new rates. But 3 free months is always negotiable. I see some getting $15 discount, some getting $10... the $15 would make sense on current $55 price, knocking it to the $40 advertised. Not bad if you can get free Platinum and HD for life!


----------



## whatchel1

Has anyone tried using chat to get the changes? I don't want to waste time & cell minutes on a phone. Also I want the transcript from the chat for proof.


----------



## harlock328

I was told by a CSR that the credit; $10 is for the HD Platinum. So you're not getting platinum for free and a credit but just the credit for HD platinum.


----------



## biz

That's what they told me when I called looking for information, but when I talked to the gal who called me...... 10.00 credit on the Dish America Silver or Gold, plus free Platinum. I had CSR's tell me other things as well. So I waited for the call.


----------



## daranman

harlock328 said:


> I was told by a CSR that the credit; $10 is for the HD Platinum. So you're not getting platinum for free and a credit but just the credit for HD platinum.


If you are calling a regular CSR, they probably don't know what the details are, and you should just wait to get the call to hear their offer. I was offered $15 off on any base package for a year, as well as the free HD Platinum for a year, and is documented in the notes. I'm waiting until the end of the month to do the switch; it gives me time to evaluate Directv's offer.


----------



## tcatdbs

Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: How may I help you?
Tom: I got a letter saying Absolute was going away Feb1st. I was looking at your America 200 on-line at the $15 discount $39.99. Can I get that with the free Platinum for 12 months, and free HD for life? I also see you have a 30th anniversary free Premium movies for 12 months, can that be added? This seems to be the "deal" going around. ###-###-####
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: I'd be happy to assist you with that.
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: The letter explains the offer for the Absolute, $10 off for 12 months, HD Platinum free 12 months and the HD for life offer.
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: On 02/01 is when the changes will be made and the 30th anniversary gift.
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: You should get the Starz free for a year at that time.
Tom: I hear many Absolute customers getting a $15 discount (to the $39.99 advertised for new customers). That would increase my bill by $10 (and all I get is a bunch of new SD channels). I'd probably accept that. I need to see what Direct is offering before I decide.
Tom: If I do nothing, isn't Absolute Grandfathered?
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: No longer.
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: I understand your concern, unfortunately as the letter details we are ending that package, which is why we are offering what we have for those customers.
Tom: So I need to call in to get the $15 discount (rather than the $10 one)?
(04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: You can contact us after the change is made on 02/1 then we would be able to assist.
Tom: Will do. Thanks



whatchel1 said:


> Has anyone tried using chat to get the changes? I don't want to waste time & cell minutes on a phone. Also I want the transcript from the chat for proof.


----------



## whatchel1

tcatdbs said:


> Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: How may I help you?
> Tom: I got a letter saying Absolute was going away Feb1st. I was looking at your America 200 on-line at the $15 discount $39.99. Can I get that with the free Platinum for 12 months, and free HD for life? I also see you have a 30th anniversary free Premium movies for 12 months, can that be added? This seems to be the "deal" going around. ###-###-####
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: I'd be happy to assist you with that.
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: The letter explains the offer for the Absolute, $10 off for 12 months, HD Platinum free 12 months and the HD for life offer.
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: On 02/01 is when the changes will be made and the 30th anniversary gift.
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: You should get the Starz free for a year at that time.
> Tom: I hear many Absolute customers getting a $15 discount (to the $39.99 advertised for new customers). That would increase my bill by $10 (and all I get is a bunch of new SD channels). I'd probably accept that. I need to see what Direct is offering before I decide.
> Tom: If I do nothing, isn't Absolute Grandfathered?
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: No longer.
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: I understand your concern, unfortunately as the letter details we are ending that package, which is why we are offering what we have for those customers.
> Tom: So I need to call in to get the $15 discount (rather than the $10 one)?
> (04) Tu T2P Jeremy B.ZA6: You can contact us after the change is made on 02/1 then we would be able to assist.
> Tom: Will do. Thanks


Glad someone has tried and it gives us info in black & white. So it sounds like best course of action is to stay put until the change over.


----------



## desertman

I just got my bill for the period 01/27/11 through 02/26/11 and it still has DishHD Absolute with Locals on it. Total incl. tax: $37.55. Wether that means anything I, of course, don't know ...


----------



## P Smith

Don't worry, they will assign default packages as stated in the letter Feb 1st and will prorate your fee in next bill.


----------



## whatchel1

They are all ready pro rating things. I dropped 2 premiums this month and then couldn't pay my bill on line. So I had to go thru chat to pay it. They pro rated the amt to the 2-1-11 date. On that day I will go to chat to move my programming to DA Gold w/ Plat added. Ask for the credit for each month and the free movies for a year. I'll also drop HBO even though I like it allot as I've now been able to get almost all their stuff a day later via dnld. Having Win 7 pro quad core PC I built it can do several things at once.


----------



## P Smith

They're feel they're slipping and lose a battle with Internet distribution/DL and try grasping any small straw to milk our money ...


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> They're feel they're slipping and lose a battle with Internet distribution/DL and try grasping any small straw to milk our money ...


*+1*


----------



## Jim5506

P Smith said:


> They're feel they're slipping and lose a battle with Internet distribution/DL and try grasping any small straw to milk our money ...


WOW!!

Three metaphors in one phrase.


----------



## tcatdbs

I pulled an HD compare list off another thread and added an "Absolute" column, so make it easy to see what you're losing or gaining with each package. There may be a couple I missed in Absolute that I don't watch, but should be close.


----------



## GB1

Thanks. INtersting that no tv provider i have ever used (comcast/Dish) makes it this easy to compare.


----------



## daranman

tcatdbs said:


> I pulled an HD compare list off another thread and added an "Absolute" column, so make it easy to see what you're losing or gaining with each package. There may be a couple I missed in Absolute that I don't watch, but should be close.


CBS College Sports is on the Absolute package, as well as AT200.


----------



## Jim5506

Public Interest SD channels are in Absolute too, but who cares.


----------



## AlexT

Have locals been included (for free) with the HD Absolute package?

I have never subscribed to locals via Dish, but now I see that some Absolute subscribers look to be getting a credit and therefore getting their locals for free.

I must have missed a thread on this. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## levibluewa

and included locals.


----------



## whatchel1

AlexT said:


> Have locals been included (for free) with the HD Absolute package?
> 
> I have never subscribed to locals via Dish, but now I see that some Absolute subscribers look to be getting a credit and therefore getting their locals for free.
> 
> I must have missed a thread on this. Any info would be appreciated.


All packages have had locals included for at least a year.


----------



## GB1

Just got THE call. Very nice, and honest CSR-I asked a lot of questions and she knew what she was talking about. Seemed pretty clear that they will give $15 off a package per month x12 if we switch vs $10 if we wait for them to do it. I did say that I am gong to call Direct to see what they offer me before deciding-she didnt hesitate to say "ok" and call back if I have any further questions, etc. 

drats, and hello top 200 (most likely).


----------



## tcatdbs

Yes, I question if it's $10 off now while the price is $55 and $15 off after the rate increase... OR the other way around, $15 off now and $10 off if we wait, which would really suck... $55 minus $15, or $60 minus $10... the other way around makes more sense, $55 minus $10 or $60 minus $15... which still isn't as good as the $40 offered to new customers right now. I guess the free Platinum for a year gets it down to the $40.

I'd like to give Direct TV a shot, but I have so much recorded to EHD, I hate to lose all that!


----------



## James Long

tcatdbs said:


> Yes, I question if it's $10 off now while the price is $55 and $15 off after the rate increase... OR the other way around, $15 off now and $10 off if we wait, which would really suck...


$15 off now is the new customer offer ... which would be a good deal (especially with HD Free without the $99 payment or commitments). The prices are going up for all customers (including new customers) but the way DISH's promotions work one would still get $15 off the new price.

The new customer promotion ends at the end of the month ... what the new promotion will be is a good question. It may not be $15 off for the first 12 months ... it may only be $10 off for the first 12 months. Which would make taking a new customer promotion NOW better than waiting until next month. (I have not seen the next promotion so this paragraph should be read as speculation.)

Based on what I understood, any HD Absolute customer who doesn't take an offer now would be simply converted into a AT 200+HD 200 Free subscriber ... with no need to call after February 1st (similar to the way HD+Platinum HD customers were converted last June). If they wanted to adjust their packages after February 1st (to AT120 or AT250) they could do so like any other customer.

DISH's 30th anniversary is giving a bonus to all customers ... perhaps the bonus for the converted HD Absolute customers will be HD Platinum for the year (a $10 per month value) which would also account for the "$10 after February 1st". If a HD Absolute customer takes a deal before February 1st I'd expect the customer would get whatever bonus other customers at that level are getting. (Free Starz! at $13 per month, free Encore at $5 per month, free HD Platinum at $10 per month, or free PPV - a $29.94 value ... whatever they are not already paying for.) Or the HD Platinum may be in addition to the 30th anniversary bonus.


----------



## tcatdbs

That's as clear as mud... just like their letter. Wish they would spell it out for us. Like if you take the deal NOW and take the $10 discount, if it shows up on your bill as <$10>, then do they raise their rates Feb 1 so you end up paying $49.99 for the AT200 (instead of the $44.99 with $10 discount now)?

Plus they're "supposed" to lock rates for 2 years... what rates? The deal we take today or the one we take Feb 1st? And it's not really locked in if they start charging the extra $10 for Platinum in 12 months.

I'd just like to "know" so a logical decision can be made. I'd rather just see $49.99 locked in for 2 years for AT200HD with free Platinum for at least 12 months (preferably 2 years). Don't care about the free Starz, but I'll take it (unless it's an either or the free Platinum).

I won't mind my bill going up $20 for all the extra channels and HD I'll get, really not a bad increase for as long as I've had such a great deal with Absolute. But I would like to know if it's up $15 or $20 or $25....


----------



## James Long

DISH does not grandfather rates separate from the package. ALL customers with AT200 will pay the same rate for AT200, regardless of when and how they got the package.

Credits will offset that ... the current new customer credit of $15 off for 12 months is just that ... $15 off for 12 months. NOT a price lock on the packages that prevents the base price from going up.

The new prices taking effect February 1st are price guaranteed until 2013. Which means the price of those packages will not go up until 2013. That price guarantee does not take effect until the new 2011 prices take effect.

If you think you have a different deal, get it in writing. Otherwise accept that your February 2011 base rate will be the same as any other customers February 2011 base rate for the same package. Be happy that you're getting any discount at all. There are a lot of customers paying more than you!

If you don't like the deal DISH is offering try DirecTV. Their current offer ends February 9th when their prices go up ... however DirecTV does price lock new customer prices. Perhaps DISH should, but they don't. That's competition. I expect DISH will advertise their price lock when it goes in to effect - AFTER the price increase.


----------



## tcatdbs

Makes sense. So I can expect $59.99 minus $10, with free HD for life and free Platinum for a year. So $50 for 12 months, then $70 the next 12 months (plus existing equipment fees, which shouldn't change), I assume the $10 discount goes away and $10 Platinum is added. Maybe with free Starz.

So over the next 2 years my bill should average $60 + $22 = $82.00
($30 more than my current $52 = 58% increase).

Not happy, but acceptable, considering I left TWC 5 years ago at $110.
Also getting MUCH more than the original Absolute package started with.


----------



## Jeff_DML

just got my next month bill and still being charged for HD absolute, seem odd. Guess they will just send me a updated bill after the 1st or add the difference to my next bill?


----------



## thomasjk

The new rates and the elimination of the Absolute package are effective on 2/1. You next bill will reflect these changes.


----------



## ZBoomer

I'm cool with this; it means all of us who lost Absolute, or who could never get it, will no longer be subsidizing you guys paying way under market value for your package. 




I'm sure this will make me a lot of friends, lol.


----------



## CoolGui

ZBoomer said:


> I'm cool with this; it means all of us who lost Absolute, or who could never get it, will no longer be subsidizing you guys paying way under market value for your package.
> 
> I'm sure this will make me a lot of friends, lol.


hater. lol


----------



## whatchel1

ZBoomer said:


> I'm cool with this; it means all of us who lost Absolute, or who could never get it, will no longer be subsidizing you guys paying way under market value for your package.
> 
> I'm sure this will make me a lot of friends, lol.


You have friends? lol :lol:


----------



## ubankit

ZBoomer said:


> I'm cool with this; it means all of us who lost Absolute, or who could never get it, will no longer be subsidizing you guys paying way under market value for your package.
> 
> I'm sure this will make me a lot of friends, lol.


And lemme tell ya, us Absoluters sure appreciated it

Now all the subs can subsidize the new subs who get the best deals.

And so, the cycle of life continues


----------



## whatchel1

Read on the other site from a customer that E* is working on a new conversion deal for us AB HD'ers to be released by 2-1. So waiting is the thing to do. No details on the new deal yet.


----------



## tcatdbs

New deal: Since Absolute has had a $25 price break for the past 2 years, you will now pay full price ($59.99) plus $10 for Platinum 

Hopefully they won't name it something new and leave the same channels and charge us $10-$20 more. I'd like to get all the other HD Absolute is missing.

To wait or not to wait... that is the question!


----------



## P Smith

Definitely need wait.


----------



## mw1597

Well I was getting anxious so I called Dish. What a complete waste of time. The CSR told me they prefer that I waited until after Feb 1 (and after I have my new bill) before I asked for any changes. I was thinking about switching to either Top 250 or DishLATINO Max. I’ll wait and see what my bill looks like.


----------



## pcnetwrx

Went ahead and called and got someone in India first who couldn't or wouldn't work with me. I asked for customer retension fully intending to switch to something else if I couldn't keep my bill down, but when they transferred me someone answered and hung up on me without saying a word. So I called back and asked for customer retension right away and got someone in the US. Bottom line, I was able to get AT120 plus Platinum plus 3 months of Starz (for my frustration level) for the same price I am paying now for 12 more months. She told me to call back then to see if the credit could be extended at that time. So just a loss of some channels for me but at least my bill stays the same for another year. BTW, been with Dish for 8 years so YMMV.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Overall I’ve been a happy Dish customer since 1998. Prior to changing to the AbsoluteHD tier, I’d always subscribed to AEP, Locals, and whatever was the current top HD add-on pack(s) available. I was very happy when Dish acquired and added the VoomHD offering, and sad too when it went away. I think Dish came up with the AbsoluteHD as a kind of appeasement for those of us interested only in HD, and for ending Voom. So I jumped at it when it was made available, adding the missing pieces (4 premiums, locals, etc.) Well that party has ended – It wasn’t a perfect solution, but I stuck with it to its end.

A few days ago I called and spoke with a CSR (probably in India) who immediately transferred me to their customer retention department somewhere here in the U.S. The agent I spoke with was extremely helpful and courteous. I was given what I consider an excellent offer for returning to my previous AEP level subscription and I’ve been guaranteed a generous discounted rate for the next 24 months without other additional commitments – and yes, I have it in writing from corporate, received in today’s mail.

So the deals really are there to be made if you’re willing to work a little to get them.


----------



## xplocvo

I called in and spoke with retentions. I got the Top 120, free HD for life, free HD Platinum for 12 months, and $10 a month credit for 12 months. So right now it would be the same per month as my Absolute, before the rate increases next month. Not a bad change... we lose a handful of channels we watch like Bravo and Animal Planet, but gain Nickelodeon and Disney which will be huge for the kids.


----------



## projectorguru

I'm still trying to get off the dish mailing list, I cancelled Dish 2 weeks agao, and they keep callin and making offers to call me back, I said if they can give me all my locals in uncompressed HD, and netflix for 12 bucks a month Id think about it, cuz thats what I have now


----------



## Jeff_DML

times a ticking....I think waiting until feb 1 might be a mistake. Squeaky wheel gets the grease, why would they give the best deal to the people who do nothing?


----------



## Lostinspace

xplocvo said:


> I called in and spoke with retentions. I got the Top 120, free HD for life, free HD Platinum for 12 months, and $10 a month credit for 12 months. So right now it would be the same per month as my Absolute, before the rate increases next month. Not a bad change... we lose a handful of channels we watch like Bravo and Animal Planet, but gain Nickelodeon and Disney which will be huge for the kids.


After a half hour of repeatedly being put on hold I finally was able to get the first CSR to transfer me to retentions, and ended up with the same changes along with a "special extra" of Starz for a year. (I didn't tell her I knew that special was coming to everyone in a week.) An hour later I received an email with 6 PPV coupon codes. While I never pay Dish's inflated prices for PPV I'll watch them for free.

I did tell her the only reason I wasn't jumping to Direct was the three hard drives of recorded movies and series I would lose... we'll see if I feel that way in a year when the price will increase $20 per month.


----------



## tcatdbs

I'm sure if you get "a deal" before Feb 1st, and the Feb 1st "deal" is better, you shouldn't have any problem getting them to meet the better deal. And if you get screwed for waiting, I'm pretty sure retentions would honor any deals people are getting now. I'm waiting (unless I get a call).

I'm betting they'll stick to the deal in the letter... $50 for AT200 with HD (that's with the $10 discount after the rate increase), and free Platinum for a year. Then you can argue with them or change to something else. I can accept a $20 increase after 2.5 years, especially with all the extra HD content, SD and Music, well above the original Absolute package.... but another $20 increase in a year is really pushing it!


----------



## mdewitt

I made the switch. I went to AT250 + HD for Life + Platinum free for 12 months + $15/month discount for 12 months + Free Starz for 12 months. All with no commitment. I didn't want to lose any of my current HD so AT250 was my choice. I worked with the Executive Resolutions Team to make sure I had accurate information and someone to contact if I don't get what I was promised.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I spent enough time with customer service that I get the general gist of what they are offering...normal customer service would only offer me the deal that they will switch you to by default on feb 1.

America's Top 200, HD free for life, HD platinum free for 12 month and $10 credits for 12 months.

I tried to get $10 off the 120 package, went up to Executive Resolution Chat line and she claimed she could only give me $5 off the 120 package. So I am based on above it seems like

120 //$5 off for 1 year
200 // $10 off
250 // $15 

so I ended up wasting a bunch of time and sticking to what they were going to offer me if I did nothing, the 200 package, which should cost me ~$50+tax vs current $36+tax

edit: but they where telling me starz or platinum not both so good negotiating on that.


----------



## Chanute

I talked yesterday with customer service and with the HD200 was offered the free HD Platinum and a $10.00 a month credit for 1 year, also the Starz free offer for 1 year and another $10.00 per month loyality credit for 1 year. I was ready to jump on this as it was the best offer I had to date but was advised to wait until Feb. 1st because other offers may be coming.


----------



## BattleZone

projectorguru said:


> if they can give me all my locals in uncompressed HD


Your connection to the local stations would have to be mightly impressive to pull that off. OTA broadcasts are heavily compressed...


----------



## Jodean

BattleZone said:


> Your connection to the local stations would have to be mightly impressive to pull that off. OTA broadcasts are heavily compressed...


huh? that must be why OTA takes up more hard drive space than the dish HD version of the same program.....ya OTA is way compressed.....

As far as i know if something is compressed more, it usually takes less space.....


----------



## Davenlr

Jodean said:


> huh? that must be why OTA takes up more hard drive space than the dish HD version of the same program.....ya OTA is way compressed.....
> 
> As far as i know if something is compressed more, it usually takes less space.....


OTA is Mpeg2. Satellite HD is mpeg4. Mpeg2 will use more space than mpeg4 for the same picture quality.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jodean said:


> huh? that must be why OTA takes up more hard drive space than the dish HD version of the same program.....ya OTA is way compressed.....
> 
> As far as i know if something is compressed more, it usually takes less space.....


I think his point was that you said you were currently getting your locals in uncompressed HD... which isn't likely, since every form of consumer broadcast TV is compressed to some degree.


----------



## whatchel1

Stewart Vernon said:


> I think his point was that you said you were currently getting your locals in uncompressed HD... which isn't likely, since every form of consumer broadcast TV is compressed to some degree.


BINGO. I've heard people take about uncompressed HD video. There is no such animal. If it is MPEG it has by definition so type of compression.


----------



## P Smith

Why not ?

If you involved in a process of shooting movies or processing it - HD-SDI will give you the uncompressed feed.

:backtotop please


----------



## whatchel1

P Smith said:


> Why not ?
> 
> If you involved in a process of shooting movies or processing it - HD-SDI will give you the uncompressed feed.
> 
> :backtotop please


What you storing it on? For around the "plant" I agree (love the single run BNC) but for field rarely are cameras tied to something that can record it. The panny's memory sticks are limited but supposed to have gotten larger. Don't want an ext HDD or a B-R disc as I don't want the moving parts. To me just asking for problems in the field.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I guess we will soon see what happens... now that 2/1 is upon us.


----------



## fwampler

RAD said:


> There's a thread on another site where a Dish customer says:
> 
> Maybe that's how Charlie can afford to not raise base package prices next year but getting rid of Absolute customers and their cheap package?
> 
> BTW: Here's a link to the other site with a scan of the letter the customer received:http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-hd-absolute-any-suggestions.html#post2425044


Not sure why but I still have Absolute.


----------



## peak_reception

Me too, as of 9am EST


----------



## GB1

Hey, maybe the end will come "soon."


----------



## GrumpyBear

GB1 said:


> Hey, maybe the end will come "soon."


Just like the rate increases, I wouldn't at all be surprised to see Absolute last for users until their next billing cycle starts.


----------



## tcatdbs

I see Dish updated their site. Looks like new customers get $20 discount for 12 months now that rates have changed. So hopefully that's what they'll give us for the AT200 (with free Platinum)... no mention of free Starz for a year.


----------



## mdrdishuser

Called to change from Dish Absolute last night and since I just prefer basic local channels and HD/ movie channels was able to simply switch to Dish America, plus Platinum HD - free for one year, plus the STARZ 3mos free offer (price chg from 42.00 to 47/mo). The free addons phase out at end of trial period and require action to keep.

To sympathize and at the same time voice frustration with CSRs, the rep told me last night that I would keep Dish America at 29.99/mo through 2013 since I converted before Feb 1 - obviously not the case today: price is up to 34.99/mo and CSR today would not honor the offer of the CSR of last night - stated that he had not been in compliance with Dish in making me that offer. I understand that CSRs do not all know / or make offers not in accordance with company policy - but frustrating and does speak to knowledge (or lack thereof) of individual CSRs; so be aware to double /triple check the offers.

The pricing I see today is consistent with the company policies today - they would not negotiate further with me... just wanted a consistent fair price and seems in the end it is reasonable, or within 5.00/mo.


----------



## GB1

Did ID and FX just became available on Absolute? I now have them in HD


----------



## etzeppy

GB1 said:


> Did ID and FX just became available on Absolute? I now have them in HD


It is more likely that you have been moved off of Absolute to your new package. It would be shocking if on Feb 1 Dish did not cancel Absolute but instead added channels to it. :nono:


----------



## James Long

GB1 said:


> Did ID and FX just became available on Absolute? I now have them in HD


ID and FX are in free preview ...


----------



## GB1

yep, me bad for adding to the absolute confusion-free preview.


----------



## desertman

My account still shows "DishHD Absolute" as programming package. However, the price has changed from $35.99 plus taxes to $41.99 plus taxes. Local channels are not anymore included in the package but listed extra with $6.00.

Programming seems not to have changed either.

Will be interesting to see what happens in the next days (or latest when my new billing cycle starts on the 27th).


----------



## fwampler

GB1 said:


> Hey, maybe the end will come "soon."


Well, the day is about done and I still have Absolute.


----------



## gqmagtutgic

Until the next bill is generated these "proposed changes" may or may not be what you see.

My Absolute has shown $34.99 with a -$5.00 offset credit.

This is the 1st time my "proposed changes" look like this.

Proposed Changes
DISHHD ABSOLUTE
$29.99
HD Solo Receiver
$7.00
DVR Service
$6.00
HD Solo Receiver
$7.00
Locals
$6.00
Monthly Charges
$55.99


----------



## Stewart Vernon

desertman said:


> My account still shows "DishHD Absolute" as programming package. However, the price has changed from $35.99 plus taxes to $41.99 plus taxes. Local channels are not anymore included in the package but listed extra with $6.00.


That's weird...

When I first went to HD Absolute, it was $34.99 that included a charge for locals... but sometime last year it actually dropped to $29.99 and I was getting the locals included for free.

So... if they added back a $6 charge for locals, that would mean only a $1 increase over what I was paying about a year ago... and I could be ok with that if it meant I could keep the package.


----------



## tcatdbs

That's what my "proposed changes" looks like too. Maybe they decided they were better off leaving it grandfathered (more or less), than giving $10-$15 discounts and listening to everyone [email protected] I'd almost rather get the AT200 at this point if they give it at least a $15 discount (or $20 like new customers). "Tempting" us with FX in free preview....

crap, I just logged in, here's my changes: I assume that $20 for 6 months will get taken from this... but $54 with taxes to $79+taxes, yikes! especially a year from now (when I switch to Direct)
America's Top 200
$59.99
DVR Service
$6.00
Service Plan
$6.00
HD 200 Free
$0.00
HD Solo Receiver
$7.00
DISH Platinum - Free 12 Mo
$0.00
Monthly Charges
$78.99


----------



## GB1

They just switched me from absolute to

America's Top 200 $59.99

DVR Service $6.00

HD 200 Free $0.00

DISH Platinum - Free 12 Mo $0.00

Monthly Charges$65.99

drats!


----------



## GB1

Just called and spoke with retention. A very nice CSR said there was no way I was ever getting Absolute back ( I had to try). She stated I would get the top 200 for 59.99 x2 years with a $10 credit for one year. After a little back and fourth she put me on hold but then added Starz free for 1 year after stating I could only get it for 3 months. 

YMMV and if it does please post.


----------



## Jim5506

I thought EVERYONE with a qualifying package gets Starz free for a year.


----------



## desertman

My "Proposed Changes" look like this:

$59.99 America's Top 200 
$06.00 DVR Service 
$00.00 HD 200 Free
$00.00 DISH Platinum - Free 12 Mo
$65.99 Monthly Charges

I can click "Recalculate" or "Submit". Does that mean they still want some kind of acceptance from me? 

And what happened to the two statements in the Dish Network letter "... our HD Platinum package free for the next 12 months" and "To help you transition to your new programming package, you'll receive a credit on your account for the next 12 months."? This clearly indicates TWO discounts for 12 months while the proposal only has ONE. Will be interesting to see the next bill (usually coming at the 12th with the service period running from the 27th).

What I also find strange is that others seem to get different "proposals" (i. e. gqmagtutgic and tcatdbs). Does that make sense to others here?


----------



## fwampler

James Long said:


> ID and FX are in free preview ...


I still have Absolute (I checked the 3 channels you mentioned.) Wonder why I wasn't changed over? Wonder if there are others with Absolute? I'm not complaining though. Just curious.


----------



## desertman

... just talked to a (not very friendly) CSR who told me that my next bill will show an additional discount (without saying how much that will be).

Basically it means that I get exactly one additional channel that I'm interested in (FX) and have to pay $20 more than before for one year (if the additional discount is $10). After that I have to pay $30 more and lose the HD Platinum package or pay even more for that. Does not look very good ...

I still do not really know what to do and what the best strategy is. DirectTV is offering their "Choice Xtra" package in the moment with interesting discounts. I would have to pay $36.99 (plus tax) for the first year and 46.99 for the second year. I would lose some movie channels, NBA TV, Tennis Channel - not a big problem. Isn't that an interesting alternative?


----------



## Jim5506

My account also shows me on AT200, but even after running a checkswitch, my programming is still solidly HD Absolute.

I have purposely unlocked the SD Disney channels so I can tell if my programming changes, and they are all still green.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mine was switched over as well sometime overnight...

I am debating what I want to do longterm... go with 250 or stay at 200. Many of the HD channels in 250 were ones not included in Absolute anyway... so I've learned already to live without them.

I was surprised to see the HD free for life on my account since I am not on autopay. I will be curious to see if that sticks. I hope so.

I did note that in addition to free HD for life... and Dish Platinum free for 12 months... I saw evidence of a $10 discount as well for 12 months... so I guess I can't complain about that.


----------



## James Long

Jim5506 said:


> I thought EVERYONE with a qualifying package gets Starz free for a year.


Not every package is a qualifying package. Changing to a qualifying package after 1/31/11 doesn't retroactively give one a qualifying package (although some CSRs might help).



fwampler said:


> I still have Absolute (I checked the 3 channels you mentioned.) Wonder why I wasn't changed over? Wonder if there are others with Absolute? I'm not complaining though. Just curious.


The three channels are for people getting the freebee packages. If you're not getting the free year you shouldn't be getting the channels.

It looks like the final conversion is beginning.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> I was surprised to see the HD free for life on my account since I am not on autopay. I will be curious to see if that sticks. I hope so.


Those of us who had HD + Platinum HD before last June's conversion were converted to HD Free without autopay. Also people can pay $99 to join the "HD Free without autopay" club. It is in DISH's system, so I expect that it will stick for you just like it sticks for us.



> I did note that in addition to free HD for life... and Dish Platinum free for 12 months... I saw evidence of a $10 discount as well for 12 months... so I guess I can't complain about that.


I'm sure someone will.


----------



## fwampler

James Long said:


> Not every package is a qualifying package. Changing to a qualifying package after 1/31/11 doesn't retroactively give one a qualifying package (although some CSRs might help).
> 
> The three channels are for people getting the freebee packages. If you're not getting the free year you shouldn't be getting the channels.
> 
> It looks like the final conversion is beginning.


What are freebee packages? I thought everyone was being switched from absolute to dish 200? What am I missing here?


----------



## Ressurrector

Jim5506 said:


> My account also shows me on AT200, but even after running a checkswitch, my programming is still solidly HD Absolute.
> 
> I have purposely unlocked the SD Disney channels so I can tell if my programming changes, and they are all still green.


I am right there with you. They sent me the letter telling me as of feb 01 dish hd absolute was over and I would be automatically switched to americas top 200 plus HD. Well I actually called and two different reps I talked to were rather "adamant" that I do nothing and let the switch happen automatically because of the free stuff I would be getting for a year.

Well anywho..here it is the second and I have not one extra or less channel. I checked online and my package is showing the america 200 among others just like they said. YET my bill still went for the same amount as before and I paid it. They need not come crying to me about a late charge next bill and say I didnt pay (you got to watch dish honestly). I was sent a bill for the same amount and it was that same amount today. I now have both bank and email receipts (from dish). They better not try no funny stuff. I got it iron clad.


----------



## James Long

fwampler said:


> What are freebee packages? I thought everyone was being switched from absolute to dish 200? What am I missing here?


I was referring to the 30th anniversary gifts ... not the conversion from Absolute to other packages.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> Those of us who had HD + Platinum HD before last June's conversion were converted to HD Free without autopay. Also people can pay $99 to join the "HD Free without autopay" club. It is in DISH's system, so I expect that it will stick for you just like it sticks for us.


That's good to know... It's one of the reasons I had been sticking with Absolute because I don't want to go to autopay nor did I want to pay $99 to get the free HD for life. In this case, patience paid off.

On another note...

Some of the programming seems to have changed, while others have not.

I noticed some channels gone... and some new ones added... BUT I don't see my RSNs yet.

I'm thinking I will have to call to get my local RSN, since that is supposed to be included in AT200.

I know I'd have to re-sign up for multi-sport if I wanted all of the RSNs, or the Big Ten network or RedZone... but I expected to see my FOX Sport South light up.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Some of the programming seems to have changed, while others have not.
> 
> I noticed some channels gone... and some new ones added... BUT I don't see my RSNs yet.


It could be just the change from January to February free previews. Check online and see if your package has changed there.


----------



## gqmagtutgic

If you look at 9429 (Nat Geo) you can tell if you have Absolute or not, as its not in 200.


----------



## James Long

gqmagtutgic said:


> If you look at 9429 (Nat Geo) you can tell if you have Absolute or not, as its not in 200.


Also look for the SD only channels such as ABC Family and Disney.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... that's how I knew the change was taking effect.

My online programming was changed to the new package (as noted in an earlier post).

I then checked my receiver, and found some channels in red that used to be there... and that I now have some others (especially a lot of SD) that I didn't used to have available.

The only thing I think is broken at the moment is not having my RSN either in SD or HD. I didn't have it with Absolute... but should have gotten it back with the change to AT200.

Nothing on for a few days... so I figured I'd let it ride for 24 hours and see if it was just something slow to kick in.


----------



## biz

My new bill is online.

49.99 for America Silver
17.00 for HDDVR
6.00 for DVR
=========
72.99 Prior, bill was 55.65 for Absolute and 2 dvrs


Then they have 
-10 1 of 12
-10 2 of 12
-35.33 Dish Absolute 
-53.01 Dish Silver
-2.32
Tax 2.66

I owe 72.98 

I changed over on Jan 11. 

I guess next month I should be at 62.99 (I think)


----------



## etzeppy

I got bumped from Absolute yesterday. I called and was given a slightly different deal than I have seen others post. 

core package (I went with 120+)
HD for life
HD Platinum for 1 year
$10 off for 12 months
additional $10 off for 6 months

I confirmed at least twice that I will be getting $20 off each month for the first 6 months. I was not offered any Starz package and pressed them on it with no luck.


----------



## tcatdbs

Odd you got two $10 discounts at once... and odd no mention of Platinum. I see my channels must have converted yesterday, AT200 with Platinum as far as I can tell. Did you order Silver or did they just switch you to it?

What about the free Starz for a year I read about?


----------



## etzeppy

tcatdbs said:


> Odd you got two $10 discounts at once... and odd no mention of Platinum. I see my channels must have converted yesterday, AT200 with Platinum as far as I can tell. Did you order Silver or did they just switch you to it?
> 
> What about the free Starz for a year I read about?


I got Platinum for a year for $0 too, which was in my post. They actually switched me to 200 but when I called, moved to 120+. That Starz for a year thing was a no-go for me and I tried.


----------



## tcatdbs

You have no receiver charge?



desertman said:


> My "Proposed Changes" look like this:
> 
> $59.99 America's Top 200
> $06.00 DVR Service
> $00.00 HD 200 Free
> $00.00 DISH Platinum - Free 12 Mo
> $65.99 Monthly Charges
> 
> I can click "Recalculate" or "Submit". Does that mean they still want some kind of acceptance from me?
> 
> And what happened to the two statements in the Dish Network letter "... our HD Platinum package free for the next 12 months" and "To help you transition to your new programming package, you'll receive a credit on your account for the next 12 months."? This clearly indicates TWO discounts for 12 months while the proposal only has ONE. Will be interesting to see the next bill (usually coming at the 12th with the service period running from the 27th).
> 
> What I also find strange is that others seem to get different "proposals" (i. e. gqmagtutgic and tcatdbs). Does that make sense to others here?


----------



## P Smith

tcatdbs said:


> You have no receiver charge?


Surprised ? One box is not charging.


----------



## tcatdbs

Looks like Starz is showing up for some (see General thread). I assume they won't leave us x-Absolutees out since we're getting some other "freebees".


----------



## RDK006

I called Dish yesterday and they *offered* (I didn't even ask; all I did was say that I was considering dropping to the 120+ package) me $20 off the Top 200 package for the year. Old Dish Absolute was $29.99, new Top 200 package is normally $59.99, but they brought it down to $39.99 for the year, with Platinum HD and free Starz for the year as well (though I think everyone gets Starz). The whole thing took only 5 minutes and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## tcatdbs

That's a good deal! I tried online chat, and all they'd do is $10 for 12 months. I'll try calling in once I have some Direct TV comparisons.


----------



## RAD

tcatdbs said:


> I'll try calling in once I have some Direct TV comparisons.


Don't forget that if you have a friend with DIRECTV you can get a referral from them for a $10/month rebate for 10 months.


----------



## fwampler

James Long said:


> Also look for the SD only channels such as ABC Family and Disney.


didn't get Starz, Encore or anything else. Wonder why?


----------



## Paul Secic

Jim5506 said:


> I thought EVERYONE with a qualifying package gets Starz free for a year.


No. Last week I tweeted Dish to shut STARZ off & they did. The next day I received a tweet saying you'll get a different gift. I tweeted back the next day & saying to put STARZ back on. So I have STARZ again. The gift was PPV.


----------



## AppliedAggression

So looks like those of us who waited got switched automatically without a $10 credit. Guess I'll have to call now and negotiate. Agh...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

AppliedAggression said:


> So looks like those of us who waited got switched automatically without a $10 credit. Guess I'll have to call now and negotiate. Agh...


I was switched automatically... and I have a credit.

It depends on where you look.

IF you just look at your current programming, then it shows the normal billing.

IF you have a bill generated OR if you go to change programming online and look at the "proposed" area... you should see a discount being applied there.


----------



## tcatdbs

No credit on any of my screens. Be interesting to see how many different "deals" they give out... I'd be happy with a 2 year $10 credit, if they're really giving $20 credits for a year to some. No Starz here yet either.


----------



## gqmagtutgic

I got Dish Silver with free Platinum and 2 $10 credits. No Starz

I believe the credits will show up when the bill generates in about 3 weeks.

So I'm close to what I was price wise for this year anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

tcatdbs said:


> No credit on any of my screens. Be interesting to see how many different "deals" they give out... I'd be happy with a 2 year $10 credit, if they're really giving $20 credits for a year to some. No Starz here yet either.


Hmm... I know some of this stuff changes sometimes online... The only real way to be sure is to see when the bill generates. My next bill should generate in a few days, so I'm waiting to see what happens.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Bottom line – If you are like me and want to keep everything in the HD channel lineup you have been getting with HDAbsolute, then Top250 or AEP are your only choices. That means $40 more per month for the first year then it goes up to $50 more per month after the 12 months of free Platinum runs out ~ But hey - it's guaranteed not to go up again until 2013 ~ Oh boy!


----------



## James Long

AVJohnnie said:


> Bottom line - If you are like me and want to keep everything in the HD channel lineup you have been getting with HDAbsolute, then Top250 or AEP are your only choices. That means $40 more per month for the first year then it goes up to $50 more per month after the 12 months of free Platinum runs out ~ But hey - it's guaranteed not to go up again until 2013 ~ Oh boy!


AT250 is guaranteed until 2013, AEP is not. Enjoy!

BTW: The large "price increase" moving from Absolute to AT packages just shows how underpriced the package was. There is also more in the AT packages than in Absolute ... not quite apples and oranges, but more channels means more costs.


----------



## tcatdbs

Yeah, I don't mind "fair" costs as long as they are "fair" about it. Seems they treat potential customers much better than "life long" existing customers. And off er some $10 discount and some $20... Now why not just make it $15 for 24 month locked in, and treat everyone the same. And where's the free Starz they seem to advertise as an anniversary gift to "everyone"?


----------



## Jim5506

Yes, I had a coversation with someone in the executive offices and one option may have been to raise HD Absolute $10 this year then another $10 next year to make it profitable.

The decision was made to just end the package since so few of us were left on it.


----------



## AZCamino

I just signed up with my local cable company after 13 years with Dish and 2 1/2 years with HD Absolute. Thanks to the good people on this site for making me aware of HD Absolute. 

I was one of the apparently few people that got a phone call back in August about HD Absolute going away, but found out after checking this site and calling an 800 number at Dish that I didn't need to leave. But after receiving the letter last month, decided to check on my options. My local cable company had a promotion for a very nice HD package, normally $65/month, that I could get for $29.99 for the first 12 months, and $49.99 for the next 12 months. Plus $2 a month for a HD receiver. That averaged to about $42.00 a month for 24 months.

Initially, I switched to Dish America to keep my costs at $29.99 a month (I own my HD receiver), but I missed some of the channels, so decided I would be willing to pay more. I called the CSR and offered to pay $40 a month for AT200, but the best offer I got was $45 (12 months) and a bunch of premium stuff for a while. I didn't care about the premium channels, so I went for the cable promotion, and I am very happy with it.

Well, in two years I may be shopping again, so I'll keep my Dish antenna and HD receiver and check back here with you folks when the time comes.


----------



## P Smith

In two years your dish antenna and HD receiver would be obsolete with new MPEG-10 video compression and 32APSK modulation and RBS Ka sats.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Excellent point P Smith!

In fact since this all went down I’ve been talking with several friends who also have Dish, and who like the rest of us, were also booted off HDAbsolute and forced into more costly programming packages ~ most of whom, like me, went with AEP in order to keep all their HD content.

After talking it through we all came to the conclusion that both DBS companies like to punish their long-timers and reward new customers. Because of that fact it seems the only sensible thing to do is switch off every two years and get the nice perks and latest equipment offering.

My rationalization for switching goes as follows:

Right now I’m at $130 per month with DISH for AEP and two 622s. In twelve months I’ll be looking at $140 per month and, as James has kindly pointed out, I’m hung out to dry without any price-lock guarantee, meaning if they decide to hike rates again in six months, all AEP subscribers are just plain screwed… But if they do us a big favor and keep the prices locked in for the next 24 months (oh sure they will,) my 24 month programming costs will total $3,240 and I’ll be stuck using the same old 622s I’ve been using for the past several years.

But if I switch today to DirecTV, place the order online, and go with their equivalent of AEP (which they call their Premier package), go with two HD DVRs plus an HD Receiver for my third set, I’m looking at:

- $200 upfront for the new equipment,
- $56.99 per month for months 1-3,
- $100.99 per month for months 4-12,
- $134.99 per month for months 13-24 (assuming I stay at the Premier level).

And I’ll be on new equipment, getting essentially the same programming, guaranteed a 24 month price-lock, whole-house content access, all for a total 24 month cost of $2,900.

So you tell me, which is the better deal here (for the next 24 months)?


----------



## P Smith

No choice then ...


----------



## RAD

AVJohnnie, don't forget that if you can get a referral from a DIRECTV customer you can get a $10/month rebate for 10 months, and that's supposed to be on top of any other deal you have. If yo go that route just make sure that you follow the rebate instructions to the letter.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Cool... I have a number of friends currently on DirecTV. I'll send them each an email asking about the discount.

Thanks for the heads-up RAD!


----------



## RAD

AVJohnnie said:


> Cool... I have a number of friends currently on DirecTV. I'll send them each an email asking about the discount.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up RAD!


Good, here's the link they can use to get to the rebate info, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/damages/summons_customer . Besides you getting the $100 they also get $100, you both win.


----------



## GrumpyBear

AVJohnnie said:


> Excellent point P Smith!
> 
> In fact since this all went down I've been talking with several friends who also have Dish, and who like the rest of us, were also booted off HDAbsolute and forced into more costly programming packages ~ most of whom, like me, went with AEP in order to keep all their HD content.
> 
> After talking it through we all came to the conclusion that both DBS companies like to punish their long-timers and reward new customers. Because of that fact it seems the only sensible thing to do is switch off every two years and get the nice perks and latest equipment offering.
> 
> My rationalization for switching goes as follows:
> 
> Right now I'm at $130 per month with DISH for AEP and two 622s. In twelve months I'll be looking at $140 per month and, as James has kindly pointed out, I'm hung out to dry without any price-lock guarantee, meaning if they decide to hike rates again in six months, all AEP subscribers are just plain screwed&#8230; But if they do us a big favor and keep the prices locked in for the next 24 months (oh sure they will,) my 24 month programming costs will total $3,240 and I'll be stuck using the same old 622s I've been using for the past several years.
> 
> But if I switch today to DirecTV, place the order online, and go with their equivalent of AEP (which they call their Premier package), go with two HD DVRs plus an HD Receiver for my third set, I'm looking at:
> 
> - $200 upfront for the new equipment,
> - $56.99 per month for months 1-3,
> - $100.99 per month for months 4-12,
> - $134.99 per month for months 13-24 (assuming I stay at the Premier level).
> 
> And I'll be on new equipment, getting essentially the same programming, guaranteed a 24 month price-lock, whole-house content access, all for a total 24 month cost of $2,900.
> 
> So you tell me, which is the better deal here (for the next 24 months)?


Everybody has to do what they have to do. I see you will save about $4-5 a month over 2 years, depending on Directs yearly price increases, your upfront equipment costs, and I think you forgot to add in the MRV monthly fee, that goes on top of the Per month package charges, thats $3 or $4 ontop of the regular month to month. Can't tell if you added in all your DVR and other reciever fee's with Direct as well. You signed up for Dish AEP, to keep all the HD channels, but will be losing about 20 or so HD channels moving over to Direct. Directs HR24 is almost as fast as your 4yr old ViP622, with less overall features. But $4-5's a month is $4-$5 a month, in savings, even if you are getting less overall, granted 1 price increase by Direct next March, and your savings is wiped away.


----------



## starlights

AVJohnnie said:


> Excellent point P Smith!
> 
> In fact since this all went down I've been talking with several friends who also have Dish, and who like the rest of us, were also booted off HDAbsolute and forced into more costly programming packages ~ most of whom, like me, went with AEP in order to keep all their HD content.
> 
> After talking it through we all came to the conclusion that both DBS companies like to punish their long-timers and reward new customers. Because of that fact it seems the only sensible thing to do is switch off every two years and get the nice perks and latest equipment offering.
> 
> My rationalization for switching goes as follows:
> 
> Right now I'm at $130 per month with DISH for AEP and two 622s. In twelve months I'll be looking at $140 per month and, as James has kindly pointed out, I'm hung out to dry without any price-lock guarantee, meaning if they decide to hike rates again in six months, all AEP subscribers are just plain screwed&#8230; But if they do us a big favor and keep the prices locked in for the next 24 months (oh sure they will,) my 24 month programming costs will total $3,240 and I'll be stuck using the same old 622s I've been using for the past several years.
> 
> But if I switch today to DirecTV, place the order online, and go with their equivalent of AEP (which they call their Premier package), go with two HD DVRs plus an HD Receiver for my third set, I'm looking at:
> 
> - $200 upfront for the new equipment,
> - $56.99 per month for months 1-3,
> - $100.99 per month for months 4-12,
> - $134.99 per month for months 13-24 (assuming I stay at the Premier level).
> 
> And I'll be on new equipment, getting essentially the same programming, guaranteed a 24 month price-lock, whole-house content access, all for a total 24 month cost of $2,900.
> 
> So you tell me, which is the better deal here (for the next 24 months)?


AVJohnnie - i came across your post while looking around for a solution to the "Absolute" problem. (I joined this site to post this )

Here is a deal i saw at another forum - perhaps you may benefit from it if you are planning to move over to Direct anyway:

*Directv New Customers save $280 with Costco offer and Directv refer a friend!*

This is on top of the current Directv package savings.
This is the best deal I have found for new Directv customers. Will only work if you are a new customer, and requires a 2 year commitment.
Follow the instructions below to save $280 on top of the current Directv package savings.

Go to the Costco website here: h**p//shop.costco.com/Feature/DIRECTV (Copy past in your browser - i cant post the link since i am a new joinee)
Click the button that says "residential customers click here"
Then after that page comes up, click on any of the orange buttons that says "Learn more"
That brings up the cart page where you select the package and equipment that you want. This will also allow you to see what you payments will be for the next 2 years.
Now that you are on the cart page, paste this link in your address bar: h**p://www.directv.com/refer
Type in an account number from a friend or another source and click "get directv now".
That will bring you back to the cart page, and should show your first 10 months are $10 lower.
Make sure that a Costco banner is displayed at the top of the page, if it isnt, you will not get the $180 Costco cash card.
Continue checkout as normal.
Print copies of everything as proof.
Done

Note: I did not get a confirmation about the $180 Costco cash card, it was Fedex'd to me 3 weeks after the install date

Another note: Avoid signing up by phone, do everything online. I tried to do this by phone initially and they messed up everything from not giving me the $100 referral discount, spelling my name wrong, and entering the wrong email address. It was so bad that I had to cancel and re-order online.


----------



## tcatdbs

The best I did (since I preferred staying with Dish) was the "as advertised" free HD, free Platinum, but only 3 months of free Starz. He basically said could have the 1 year of Starz without the free Platinum, but not both. Threatening to move to Direct did me no good. He did recommend dropping Dish Home Protection to save $6, which I did. My charges ($62.99 after $10 discount), about a $12 increase after taxes are added. Not as bad as I was expecting. Now in 12 months, Direct will start to look much better!

America's Top 200
$59.99
DVR Service
$6.00
HD 200 Free
$0.00
HD Solo Receiver
$7.00
DISH Platinum - Free 12 Mo
$0.00
Starz - Free 3 Mo
$0.00
Monthly Charges
$72.99


----------



## Stewart Vernon

FYI... for anyone wondering still... when my next bill generated I noted two things:

#1 They did apply the free HD for life, free HD Platinum for 12 months, and a $10 credit for 12 months.

#2 They did not prorate the package change... In other words... I had expected to see half a month's credit for Absolute followed by half a month's charge for the new package and then the next month's charges... So, even though the change was made on 2/1... it doesn't look like they are breaking the package until the end of the billing cycle.

Of course, that could be a screwup and they'll notice and fix it later.


----------



## JeffN9

I called the exec. resolution number that someone else posted and after a few friendly back and forths successfully negotiated an additional $10 "loyalty" credit for the next 12 mos. on the AT200 pack. At first he said that he couldn't give any additional credits because I was already getting one $10 credit, HD Platinum, etc. After I mentioned seeing that others were getting it and the fact that I was a 4 1/2 year customer with a spotless payment history he agreed to add it. 

That brought my bill down to $52.99 + tax for the next year which is only a few bucks more than I was paying. I can live with that for now but will definately be making some changes next year before my bill goes up by $30 plus.

If you call in I would recommend being nice and friendly. I've found that sugar goes much further than vinegar especially when dealing with csr's.


----------



## whatchel1

This is the deal that I have now. 
Latino Max
HD Max Free
DISH Platinum - Free 12 Mo
Starz - Free 12 Mo
$57.99 (excludes taxes/credits) 
This is pretty close to having HD 250 w/the free Starz. It took a little work via chat to get it but was worth it. I was paying almost the same amount before but had HBO instead. Come next year will have to reevaluate what I will have then.


----------



## tcatdbs

I guess I just lack that "sugar"  It's frustrating that Dish hands out an extra $120 to some and not others. I've been with them at least 8 years, and they give new customers, and those who happen to catch the right CSR, a better deal than us "old timers". Hopefully in a year I can sweet talk them into a continued $10 discount and free Platinum.



JeffN9 said:


> I called the exec. resolution number that someone else posted and after a few friendly back and forths successfully negotiated an additional $10 "loyalty" credit for the next 12 mos. on the AT200 pack. At first he said that he couldn't give any additional credits because I was already getting one $10 credit, HD Platinum, etc. After I mentioned seeing that others were getting it and the fact that I was a 4 1/2 year customer with a spotless payment history he agreed to add it.
> 
> That brought my bill down to $52.99 + tax for the next year which is only a few bucks more than I was paying. I can live with that for now but will definately be making some changes next year before my bill goes up by $30 plus.
> 
> If you call in I would recommend being nice and friendly. I've found that sugar goes much further than vinegar especially when dealing with csr's.


----------



## mdewitt

As others have said, being polite when you get to the executive resolutions team is important. I was transferred to them once over a refund that I was owed for over 3 months and I was furious from the csr that transferred me there. I started out very mouthy and he told me I should calm down because this was THE department that could actually fix my problem. After that my check was on it's way.


----------



## Justgrooven

Wow, I haven’t visited this forum in a while and thought this string would be dead by now. Life is short, too short to spend this much time whining and watching TV. Kiss your wife, hug your kids, go bowling, have a beer, read a book, take a walk, anything but swimming in the “Lost Absolute Pity Pool”. By the way, I pay $32 per month after taking the deal form Dish to move off of Absolute. I would never spend more on TV then I pay to heat my house! $140 a month for TV? Check your priorities!


----------

